# Italy refuses to accept dual loyalty Italian Jew turned Israeli as ambassador.



## montelatici

Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.

"Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News

*"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*

*PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*


----------



## member

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.









s_tu_nod


​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*



Personally, I don't believe in dual loyalty/citizenship.  You either are or your aren't.


----------



## Phoenall

Totally off topic post that has nothing at all to do with Israel and Palestine. It is just a racist attack on the Jews


----------



## montelatici

Billy_Kinetta said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in dual loyalty/citizenship.  You either are or your aren't.
Click to expand...


I also don't believe dual citizens can be loyal to both countries they are citizens of.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*


"Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:

Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Dual loyalty*
A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in dual loyalty/citizenship.  You either are or your aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't believe dual citizens can be loyal to both countries they are citizens of.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with loyalty, it has more to do with ease of travel.  There has never been a problem with people who hold dual citizenship.  There are many people in the US that hold dual and triple citizenship from over a 100 countries. The most common being Canadian and British.

But hey let's focus on those evil Jooooos.


----------



## montelatici

We do not agree with dual (or triple) loyalty for anyone you clown.  You can't be loyal to two countries, that's just a fact.


----------



## Roudy

Who's "we"? You and those other Jew hating voices in your head you often speak to?  Ha ha ha.

Because clearly that is not the position of the US, UK, Canada, Israel Australia, and EU govt.'s.  For example if you are an American citizen and one of your parents is British, you can obtain a British passport, which will allow you to stay in the UK longer than the usual three months for US citizens.  That doesn't make you more or less loyal to the US.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> We do not agree with dual (or triple) loyalty for anyone you clown.  You can't be loyal to two countries, that's just a fact.



And why not?  And I'm getting tired of this being thrown in my face when I express an opinion that the USS Liberty was hit by friendly fire all those years ago, during the desperate and very short 6-Day War.  In the past, I've presented all my evidence that it was a case of mistaken identity (and I admit, a bit of personal experience also, since I've been there and I know how much Israelis worship America.  Even judges use personal experience in making their decisions.)  Instead of a rational and evidence-producing argument to the contrary, I've had that epithet thrown at me.


----------



## Roudy

These antisemites are an ignorant breed.  It seems the Jew hate has burned out the area of the brain that has to do with rational / logical thought.

When one passport isn't enough - CNN.com

Dual Citizenship: As It Should Be - NYTimes.com

Native-born Americans who move to other countries, meanwhile, will often acquire citizenship in their new country of residence while retaining their U.S. passports. An increasing number of Americans are reestablishing ties to ancestral homelands while they remain in place here.


----------



## montelatici

Dual loyalty is no loyalty.  You can go ahead and promote dual citizenship, American patriots, particularly veterans, do not appreciate it nor do we recognize dual citizens as patriots. Got it, son.


----------



## Roudy

Again who's "we"? Who are you speaking on behalf of?  The KKK? An IslamoNazi organization?  

John Mc Cain was a dual citizen of Panama before he became a US citizen. And I think he's much more of a patriot than an anti American Jew hater.


----------



## montelatici

John McCain was not a dual citizen you moron.  He was born in the Panama Canal Zone, U.S. Territory. Never was a citizen of Panama. Furthermore, if you weren't so ignorant of the facts, you would know that a dual-citizen cannot be commissioned as an officer in the U.S. military.  McCain was an officer, as I was.

Note: Enlisted and warrant officers can have dual citizenship but good luck to them getting a security clearance, the only thing they would be good for is KP.

And, as a veteran of the U.S. Army, with an Honorable Discharge and a tour in Vietnam, you have a lot of nerve calling me anti-American.  You, who have never served and had you served, would have served with the IDF.

And, disliking genocidal maniacs that happen to be Jewish, does not make one a Jew-hater.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Again who's "we"? Who are you speaking on behalf of?  The KKK? An IslamoNazi organization?
> 
> John Mc Cain was a dual citizen of Panama before he became a US citizen. And I think he's much more of a patriot than an anti American Jew hater.



Why do you think American Jews join the IDF?

Why do you think you never see American Generals with a skullcap even though they sit all over civilian governance?

No one trusts a dual citizen, lol

Not to mention the USS liberty doesn't give the Jews a great reputation with the armed branch of Uncle Sam's long arm

Israeli communications said to prove IAF knew Liberty was U.S. ship


----------



## montelatici

Just as one cannot serve two masters.  When there is a conflict between the interests of the two (nations), the dual citizen with dual loyalty has to choose the interest of one or the other. That's why commissioned officers in the U.S. military cannot be dual citizens and why getting a security clearance above Secret as a dual citizen has become nearly impossible.

But the Military Law Review condenses it as:

"The dual national is frequently both an embarassment and a problem for both himself and his governments, for he is a man of divided, and often conflicting, loyalties and duties. He owes allegiance to two governments, two legal systems, two political systems, and two cultures. When these two worlds are in conflict, the dual national is frequently caught in the middle."

http://www.loc.gov/rr/frd/Military_Law/Military_Law_Review/pdf-files/276869~1.pdf


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> John McCain was not a dual citizen you moron.  He was born in the Panama Canal Zone, U.S. Territory. Never was a citizen of Panama. Furthermore, if you weren't so ignorant of the facts, you would know that a dual-citizen cannot be commissioned as an officer in the U.S. military.  McCain was an officer, as I was.
> 
> Note: Enlisted and warrant officers can have dual citizenship but good luck to them getting a security clearance, the only thing they would be good for is KP.
> 
> And, as a veteran of the U.S. Army, with an Honorable Discharge and a tour in Vietnam, you have a lot of nerve calling me anti-American.  You, who have never served and had you served, would have served with the IDF.
> 
> And, disliking genocidal maniacs that happen to be Jewish, does not make one a Jew-hater.


Ah shadap!   The United states of America accepts dual citizenship. You are an anti American anti semite, which is not unusual.  So your whining doesn't count.  There are many who have served in this country's military and ended up being traitors like yourself, including many Muslim Americans.  

Dual citizenship is a common occurrence both here and all over the world.  In fact, it is something natural born Americans in exile enjoy the most, when they want to retire and spend their final years overseas.

And yes, John Mc Cain by being born on Panamanian soil and US territory on Panamanian soil, was indeed a dual citizen Panamanian / US citizen at birth.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Just as one cannot serve two masters.  When there is a conflict between the interests of the two (nations), the dual citizen with dual loyalty has to choose the interest of one or the other. That's why commissioned officers in the U.S. military cannot be dual citizens and why getting a security clearance above Secret as a dual citizen has become nearly impossible.
> 
> But the Military Law Review condenses it as:
> 
> "The dual national is frequently both an embarassment and a problem for both himself and his governments, for he is a man of divided, and often conflicting, loyalties and duties. He owes allegiance to two governments, two legal systems, two political systems, and two cultures. When these two worlds are in conflict, the dual national is frequently caught in the middle."
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/rr/frd/Military_Law/Military_Law_Review/pdf-files/276869~1.pdf


Yada yada yada.  Jew hate Jew hate Jew hate.  Blah blah blah.  Antisemitism antisemitism antisemitism.  You are a really boring and predictable bigot, did anybody tell you?

This is the United States of America. And here are the actual laws in the US pertaining to dual nationality, your gibberish doesn't count:

Dual Nationality

*Dual Nationality*
*
*The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.

A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. *U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality.* However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again who's "we"? Who are you speaking on behalf of?  The KKK? An IslamoNazi organization?
> 
> John Mc Cain was a dual citizen of Panama before he became a US citizen. And I think he's much more of a patriot than an anti American Jew hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think American Jews join the IDF?
> 
> Why do you think you never see American Generals with a skullcap even though they sit all over civilian governance?
> 
> No one trusts a dual citizen, lol
> 
> Not to mention the USS liberty doesn't give the Jews a great reputation with the armed branch of Uncle Sam's long arm
> 
> Israeli communications said to prove IAF knew Liberty was U.S. ship
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha.  Nobody cares about your garbage Fatima, go bang your head on the rug a few more times.  American Jews join the IDF to help their brethren deal with IslamoNazi scum.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Dual loyalty is no loyalty.  You can go ahead and promote dual citizenship, American patriots, particularly veterans, do not appreciate it nor do we recognize dual citizens as patriots. Got it, son.


Maybe you should tell that to the Italians because they recognize dual nationality as well.   So the whole premise of this pathetic thread started by an antisemite was FALSE to begin with.  It was only in this case of serving in political office that caused an issue for the Italians.  But you're too stooopid of an antisemite to realize that.  You saw JEW and then ITALY, and immediately peed in your pantalones.  Ha ha ha.

Italian Nationality Law

*Dual citizenship under law no. 555 of 1912*
Of central importance for the diaspora of Italians in many countries, as it relates to the holding of Italian citizenship alongside another citizenship, is article 7 of law number 555 of 1912. The provisions of this article gave immunity to some living Italian children from the citizenship events of their fathers. If the child was born to an Italian father in a _jus soli_ country, the child was born with the Italian citizenship of the father and also with the citizenship of the country where he or she was born. That is to say that the child was born as a dual citizen. Children born with dual citizenship in this form were allowed to maintain their dual status in the event that the father naturalised later, thus parting with Italian citizenship. Moreover, Italy has not imposed limitations on the number of generations of its citizens who might be born outside Italy, even as holders of citizenship foreign to Italy.


----------



## Syriusly

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*



Except of course that is not what the story says

_Nirenstein would have had to renounce her Italian citizenship upon her appointment as ambassador._


----------



## Syriusly

montelatici said:


> Dual loyalty is no loyalty.  You can go ahead and promote dual citizenship, American patriots, particularly veterans, do not appreciate it nor do we recognize dual citizens as patriots. Got it, son.



There are thousands of American veterans who have dual citizenship.

That you in particular have this bee in your bonnet is your problem- no one elses.


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course that is not what the story says
> 
> _Nirenstein would have had to renounce her Italian citizenship upon her appointment as ambassador._
Click to expand...

Funny how he cuts out that minor detail in order to create this fictional antisemetic fantasy.


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dual loyalty is no loyalty.  You can go ahead and promote dual citizenship, American patriots, particularly veterans, do not appreciate it nor do we recognize dual citizens as patriots. Got it, son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of American veterans who have dual citizenship.
> 
> That you in particular have this bee in your bonnet is your problem- no one elses.
Click to expand...

Didn't you know?  He's the spokesperson for all the vets, including those with dual citizenship!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Syriusly

montelatici said:


> Just as one cannot serve two masters.  When there is a conflict between the interests of the two (nations), the dual citizen with dual loyalty has to choose the interest of one or the other. That's why commissioned officers in the U.S. military cannot be dual citizens and why getting a security clearance above Secret as a dual citizen has become nearly impossible.
> 
> But the Military Law Review condenses it as:
> 
> "The dual national is frequently both an embarassment and a problem for both himself and his governments, for he is a man of divided, and often conflicting, loyalties and duties. He owes allegiance to two governments, two legal systems, two political systems, and two cultures. When these two worlds are in conflict, the dual national is frequently caught in the middle."
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/rr/frd/Military_Law/Military_Law_Review/pdf-files/276869~1.pdf


That is the introduction- you leave out the conclusion


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as one cannot serve two masters.  When there is a conflict between the interests of the two (nations), the dual citizen with dual loyalty has to choose the interest of one or the other. That's why commissioned officers in the U.S. military cannot be dual citizens and why getting a security clearance above Secret as a dual citizen has become nearly impossible.
> 
> But the Military Law Review condenses it as:
> 
> "The dual national is frequently both an embarassment and a problem for both himself and his governments, for he is a man of divided, and often conflicting, loyalties and duties. He owes allegiance to two governments, two legal systems, two political systems, and two cultures. When these two worlds are in conflict, the dual national is frequently caught in the middle."
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/rr/frd/Military_Law/Military_Law_Review/pdf-files/276869~1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That is the introduction- you leave out the conclusion
> 
> View attachment 74517
Click to expand...

Gee, he and those voices in his head once again mutilated a document to create a false interpretation of it and therefore demonize Jews?  There is scum and then there is this guy.


----------



## guno

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*


I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again who's "we"? Who are you speaking on behalf of?  The KKK? An IslamoNazi organization?
> 
> John Mc Cain was a dual citizen of Panama before he became a US citizen. And I think he's much more of a patriot than an anti American Jew hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think American Jews join the IDF?
> 
> Why do you think you never see American Generals with a skullcap even though they sit all over civilian governance?
> 
> No one trusts a dual citizen, lol
> 
> Not to mention the USS liberty doesn't give the Jews a great reputation with the armed branch of Uncle Sam's long arm
> 
> Israeli communications said to prove IAF knew Liberty was U.S. ship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.  Nobody cares about your garbage Fatima, go bang your head on the rug a few more times.  American Jews join the IDF to help their brethren deal with IslamoNazi scum.
Click to expand...


Jews join the IDF because they're racist and so scared they think they need to bleed for israelis as an escape plan

You're a weak people

Israeli policy screams weakness.

Oppressors portraying themselves as victims screams weakness

They fight for the IDF because in their hearts they really don't trust the rest of us Americans. 

edit - And certainly don't trust anyone else, lol


----------



## Roudy

Muslim cuckoo..."Jews join the IDF because they're racist and so scared they think they need to bleed for israelis as an escape plan."

*They're scared so they join the military of a country that is constantly at war?*

Muslim shithead with juice-in-da-brain..."You're a weak people"

*A weak people who survived over 3000 years of genocides and ethnic cleansings, and 6 million Jews are now kicking the asses of 600 million of you Moooslem savages?*

*



*


----------



## irosie91

JUICIN------I am a jewish woman born in the USA-----elderly------born of two jewish parents-----who were both born in the USA----remote background is mostly European
in the past few centuries.        It seems to me that "origin"  is important in "understanding" ---------people's  POV-----       are you willing to tell us "what"   you are?


----------



## montelatici

guno said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
Click to expand...


I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
Click to expand...


what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents


----------



## Juicin

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
Click to expand...


You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"

If they can't decide hang em

Problem solved

X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
Click to expand...


As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
Click to expand...


OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
Click to expand...


Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
Click to expand...


I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall


----------



## irosie91

Juicin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
Click to expand...


who asks?     the USA  allows  "DUAL"  or   "QUADRUPLE"  citizenship-----that's the law of the land.       I know of no problems created by  POLY-PASSPORTISM


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
Click to expand...


Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.

This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.

*Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*

Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
Click to expand...



Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.     
You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
to tie bombs to their stinking asses?


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
Click to expand...


As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.


----------



## Desperado

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
Click to expand...

and that is the problem!  People with dual citizenship should not be able to hold political office either,


----------



## montelatici

Desperado said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is the problem!  People with dual citizenship should not be able to hold political office either,
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
Click to expand...


yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
Click to expand...


You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
Click to expand...


I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
Click to expand...


You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method

I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though

Traitorous scum


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
Click to expand...

Really....who cares about your gibberish. Roll it up and stick it up your Mecca. You have been humiliated all throughout this thread. Even your OP is a lie as Italy allows dual citizenship.  And so does the US.  If you don't like it then go jump off the nearest building and make the world a better place.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
Click to expand...

Wrong again.  World is on high alert looking for Muslim terrorist scum. 

Islam is a violent, intolerant, barbaric religion that is not comparable with freedom and Western values.


----------



## Roudy

Desperado said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he had to, to be commissioned. But Muslim dual citizens are even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is the problem!  People with dual citizenship should not be able to hold political office either,
Click to expand...

Correct. That is what the article in the OP is about. Yet someone started salivating and wanted to make it all about those evil dual loyalty Jooos.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a commissioned officer in the US navy------no one asked me about  "DUAL CITIZENSHIP"      -----------as far as I recall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
Click to expand...


medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.  
The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
---psychopath------fine with me


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*



Looks like Italy is due for a "terrorist" incident sometime soon, then. It's what happens if you "offend" the Zionist paradise...


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in dual loyalty/citizenship.  You either are or your aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't believe dual citizens can be loyal to both countries they are citizens of.
Click to expand...








So proving that your loyalties lie with the Vatican state and not the USA


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> We do not agree with dual (or triple) loyalty for anyone you clown.  You can't be loyal to two countries, that's just a fact.









 So are you loyal to the Vatican state or the USA ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Italy is due for a "terrorist" incident sometime soon, then. It's what happens if you "offend" the Zionist paradise...
Click to expand...









 ANOTHER OF YOUR RACIST CLAIMS MEANT TO INCITE A TERRORIST ATTACK ON THE JEWS. THEN YOU WILL SAY IT WAS BECAUSE OF THIS INCIDENT.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Italy is due for a "terrorist" incident sometime soon, then. It's what happens if you "offend" the Zionist paradise...
Click to expand...


really?     you got some examples?    according to YOUR THEORIES----you should have been offed by a mail bomb years ago


----------



## irosie91

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
Click to expand...


that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like   
""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask -- 
"btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I doubt you were a commissioned officer in the U.S. armed services. But I'll play your game.
> 
> This for ROTC, but it is the same for OCS or an academy.
> 
> *Can I commission through Army ROTC if I have dual-citizenship or if I am a non-US citizen?*
> 
> Dual-citizens must renounce their non-US citizenship.
> Non-US citizens must become US citizens to contract and commission
> Army ROTC frequently asked questions: Norwich University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
Click to expand...


Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL

Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:

"Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.

Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
Click to expand...


You can say that again. lol


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO----"PSYCHOLOGY TODAY"   is to  the science of  NEURO-PSYCHIATRY     something like   "MY WEEKLY READER"    was the study of
POLITICAL SCIENCE.     BTW----I am not a psychiatrist------but when I need to
know-----I do not consult    "PSYCHOLOGY TODAY"      do yourself a favor and
get a nice copy of   KAPLAN  -----you can spend the next  three years trying to wade your way thru it


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
Click to expand...


Sounds about right.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly ---that which a fascist cock-sucking fascist  does or does not believe is of no value to anyone-----and certainly not to me ---separated  Lcdr-----USN.
> You can address me as  "ma'am" ------as many sailors still do.      I did not do ROTC.       Thanks for checking the rules-------since I am not a dual citizen---
> it was not an issue for me.     In any case----relinquishing citizenship is not a big
> deal-------I have known people who "gave it up"   only to reclaim it a few years later.
> It is just a technicality-------do Baathist whores have to give up citizenships in order
> to tie bombs to their stinking asses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
Click to expand...


thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
Click to expand...

Didn't you know, our resident antisemite is an expert in every imaginable field.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know, our resident antisemite is an expert in every imaginable field.
Click to expand...


Doesn't take much to appear to be an expert when compared to a moron like you.  Take your antisemite accusation and shove it, you genocidal racist.


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you cannot be commissioned if you hold dual citizenship.  Unless you were a medical professional you either attended an academy, did ROTC or completed an OCS course to be commissioned, unless you received a battlefield commission, and I doubt you ever saw combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
Click to expand...


So, you continue contend that sociopath and psychopath are one and the same.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you continue contend that sociopath and psychopath are one and the same.
Click to expand...


Classic example of a troll question.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know, our resident antisemite is an expert in every imaginable field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much to appear to be an expert when compared to a moron like you.  Take your antisemite accusation and shove it, you genocidal racist.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. The cut and paste Islamist donkey is now upset. Boo hoo. 

He puts up an article making it look as if Italy doesn't accept dual citizenship, which it does, and then adds his own daily antisemtic vomit about "dual loyalty Jews".  Then he claims to speak for "all veterans" and then posts another lie and falsehood.  And when he's called on it and kicked around like a racist pig by other members, he loses it.

Basically a short version of of every thread involving this useless mentally ill bum who wakes up every morning looking for ways to hate and demonize Jews.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you said that ------and I said I was a commissioned officer in the US navy and in your usual FILTH-----you decided that I lied------typical reaction from a cock sucking whore.     I have dealt with many cock sucking whores-------during a stint in public health-----I know you well.     An interesting POV put forward by some persons in the field of psychology is ----cock sucking whores like you are the typical FEMALE counter part of the classic MALE sociopath.      Adolf Hitler was a sociopath.  Magda Goebbels was,  clearly,  a cock sucking whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have a thing about oral sex.  But, medics aren't really soldiers, are they.  Hitler was no sociopath, he was a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you continue contend that sociopath and psychopath are one and the same.
Click to expand...


I would say based on all the lies and hate you posted in this thread, you're definitely a Jew hating psychopath.


----------



## Mindful

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> medics are not soldiers?     news to me.   Is there a point to your statement?   In the navy the term medic is used to describe lots of different people----navy doctors, nurses and even Corpsmen.   In the field of battle----all three are very vulnerable----
> especially the corpsmen who go down, at a proportionately staggering rate.
> The terms sociopath and psychopath are used interchangeably--------discussions are "THE DIFFERENCE"-----are, simply, mind-games.     Your hero was a sociopath----if you want to thrown in the more EMOTIONALLY EVOCATIVE term
> ---psychopath------fine with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know, our resident antisemite is an expert in every imaginable field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much to appear to be an expert when compared to a moron like you.  Take your antisemite accusation and shove it, you genocidal racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. The cut and paste Islamist donkey is now upset. Boo hoo.
> 
> He puts up an article making it look as if Italy doesn't accept dual citizenship, which it does, and then adds his own daily antisemtic vomit about "dual loyalty Jews".  Then he claims to speak for "all veterans" and then posts another lie and falsehood.  And when he's called on it and kicked around like a racist pig by other members, he loses it.
> 
> Basically a short version of of every thread involving this useless mentally ill bum who wakes up every morning looking for ways to hate and demonize Jews.
Click to expand...


Many posters have got his number. And he gets away with it.


----------



## Roudy

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me not to refer anyone to you for treatment. LOL
> 
> Besides the fact that psychopathic behavior is believed to be genetic while conditioning/environment/abuse as a child is believed to induce sociopathic behavior. Psychology Today provides us with this comparison of the two different mental illnesses:
> 
> "Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard, disorganized and spontaneous rather than planned.
> 
> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you----I am not a psychiatrist-------and Pyschiatry today is not a journal for
> neuro-psychiatry-----any more than is the  "READER's DIGEST"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know, our resident antisemite is an expert in every imaginable field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much to appear to be an expert when compared to a moron like you.  Take your antisemite accusation and shove it, you genocidal racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. The cut and paste Islamist donkey is now upset. Boo hoo.
> 
> He puts up an article making it look as if Italy doesn't accept dual citizenship, which it does, and then adds his own daily antisemtic vomit about "dual loyalty Jews".  Then he claims to speak for "all veterans" and then posts another lie and falsehood.  And when he's called on it and kicked around like a racist pig by other members, he loses it.
> 
> Basically a short version of of every thread involving this useless mentally ill bum who wakes up every morning looking for ways to hate and demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many posters have got his number. And he gets away with it.
Click to expand...

I don't think he gets away with it.  He's often embarrassed, humiliated, and exposed as the crazy Jew hating bum that he is, but since he has no self respect he just doesn't care.


----------



## Roudy

This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:

"Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty". 

But....

"Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:

Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Dual loyalty*
A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
Click to expand...


Oh- and how about all of the n*ggers with dual citizenship? And what about those k*kes with dual citizenships?

And there must be millions of c*nts with dual citizenships- many of them even your m*zzies.....


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.



Very similar to the attacks on Kennedy and Catholics in general claiming that they couldn't be loyal Americans since they had loyalty to the Pope.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are prohibited from being commissioned officers in the U.S. armed services, they can remain dual citizens, but I don't consider them patriotic or trustworthy Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH------how about all the muzzies with dual citizenship?        Do you think that
> Saddique Khan gave up his Pakistani citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh- and how about all of the n*ggers with dual citizenship? And what about those k*kes with dual citizenships?
> 
> And there must be millions of c*nts with dual citizenships- many of them even your m*zzies.....
Click to expand...


yes-----there are LOTS AND LOTS of persons in the USA with   POLY PASSPORTISM


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to the attacks on Kennedy and Catholics in general claiming that they couldn't be loyal Americans since they had loyalty to the Pope.
Click to expand...

I'd say he's worse on many levels. The guy is truly sick, lives to hate Jews.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to the attacks on Kennedy and Catholics in general claiming that they couldn't be loyal Americans since they had loyalty to the Pope.
Click to expand...


yes-----I am OLD enough to remember----(not old enough to have voted way back
then)     I am also old enough to remember when the Nazi slobs decided to go on a
"DUAL CITIZEN"  campaign------the claim was that  "only jews could be dual citizens in the USA"------------" a special law was shoved thru congress by the ZIONISTS"


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to the attacks on Kennedy and Catholics in general claiming that they couldn't be loyal Americans since they had loyalty to the Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say he's worse on many levels. The guy is truly sick, lives to hate Jews.
Click to expand...



Monte is not a girl?


----------



## Roudy

Dual citizen or dual loyalty, is a common accusation especially among Islmonazi scum. Basically every Jew no matter what the nationality is considered untrustworthy and a traitor.   It's a very old antisemetic canard.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
Click to expand...


Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.

Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.

Which passport they would like to give up?

We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors

Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with

Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica


----------



## Syriusly

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
Click to expand...


Actually here in 'Murica' we only 'hang' traitors according to the Constitution.

Not because they happen to have dual citizenship. 

But you of course have the right to try to change our Constitution so that only those who meet your special purity test are not considered 'traitors'


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
Click to expand...

Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.  

Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.


----------



## Juicin

Syriusly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually here in 'Murica' we only 'hang' traitors according to the Constitution.
> 
> Not because they happen to have dual citizenship.
> 
> But you of course have the right to try to change our Constitution so that only those who meet your special purity test are not considered 'traitors'
Click to expand...


Ever heard of Anwar al Alawki (probably mispelled) and his son Abdulrhaman? (who was born in colorado)

We'll kill you for being a traitor, there are other instances of assassinations of Americans by uncle sam.

I'm sure we do it all the time just few come to light. 

If in Uncle Sam's view you openly betray us your protections are gone.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
Click to expand...


I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews

You people are not to be trusted, fanatics


----------



## irosie91

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
Click to expand...


the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
Click to expand...

And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
Click to expand...

She should consult with her mosque Imam.


----------



## irosie91

Juicin said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually here in 'Murica' we only 'hang' traitors according to the Constitution.
> 
> Not because they happen to have dual citizenship.
> 
> But you of course have the right to try to change our Constitution so that only those who meet your special purity test are not considered 'traitors'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Anwar al Alawki (probably mispelled) and his son Abdulrhaman? (who was born in colorado)
> 
> We'll kill you for being a traitor, there are other instances of assassinations of Americans by uncle sam.
> 
> I'm sure we do it all the time just few come to light.
> 
> If in Uncle Sam's view you openly betray us your protections are gone.
Click to expand...


al Awlaki was the child of Yemeni parents who migrated to the USA and he became a terrorist and moved back to Yemen.   The USA droned his brains out-----What is your point?


----------



## Juicin

irosie91 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Considering Islam is an abomination that is incompatible with Western values, America or your shit shariah Islam?  If you chose Islam then get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
Click to expand...


Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.

But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test

There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
Click to expand...


Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?

lol

It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging. 

The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
Click to expand...

Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"? 

Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
Click to expand...

So you're a Muslim who's an expert on Jewish and Zionist behaviors?  Where did you get your degree from, University of Islamabad school of Jewish behavior? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
Click to expand...


 No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.


I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"?
> 
> Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.
Click to expand...


A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?

Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.

Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance. 

Loyalty checks for communists?

old as this country, Jew

Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com

Are you even an American? lol


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> 
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that Jew

I'm not exactly a white nationalist

Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.

It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask a dual British / American or Italian / American or Canadian / American.  The results will vary just as with any group of people.
> 
> Fatima, this isn't some Islamist shithole where Shariah shit animals like you get to hang Jews on accusation.  Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam.  They tend to go bonkers and slaughter innocent people in the name of their moon god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
Click to expand...


Well we'll see. Just watch your back.


----------



## irosie91

Juicin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to catch many Muslim traitors with that method
> 
> I'll bet you'd catch quite a lot of Jews though
> 
> Traitorous scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
Click to expand...


what is a LOYALTY test?    Is it something like Imams do to little girls to check for an intact Hymen?


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
Click to expand...


What is it you think the ADL can do to me? 

And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me

You people aren't well liked


----------



## Juicin

irosie91 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that  "method" ???     what is   that   "METHOD"-------just ask a person if he
> supports the USA?       Sorta like the required oaths of people like
> ""Doctor""   Nidal Malik Hassan      "caught"  him?          just ask --
> "btw---are you are jihadist for allah"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is a LOYALTY test?    Is it something like Imams do to little girls to check for an intact Hymen?
Click to expand...


They can take all sorts of forms

I would just advocate a simple verbal acknowledgement your loyalties lie first and foremost with America, very simple and very easy to cheat.

But most fanatics won't be able to bear it. And it sets the right tone for our the cultural ethos we're trying to create here. Without blood you need to have something to bind us. That would be loyalty to the American people and state


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"?
> 
> Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?
> 
> Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.
> 
> Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance.
> 
> Loyalty checks for communists?
> 
> old as this country, Jew
> 
> Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Are you even an American? lol
Click to expand...

So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?


----------



## Roudy

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you if you add the threat of a rope the only one who are going to take the rope in any numbers* are the Jews
> 
> You people are not to be trusted, fanatics
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
Click to expand...

Racist bigots come in all sizes and shapes, including those of the Islamic faith, like juicy brain Fatima Jihad.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is a LOYALTY test?    Is it something like Imams do to little girls to check for an intact Hymen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can take all sorts of forms
> 
> I would just advocate a simple verbal acknowledgement your loyalties lie first and foremost with America, very simple and very easy to cheat.
> 
> But most fanatics won't be able to bear it. And it sets the right tone for our the cultural ethos we're trying to create here. Without blood you need to have something to bind us. That would be loyalty to the American people and state
Click to expand...

Oh so you think you will get to a point where you can dictate and enact laws?  

Please keep writing this entertaining stuff when they lock you up.  Will you promise us this, Fatima Jihad?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, if they have dual citizenship.
> 
> Ask them which they would prefer to be destroyed.
> 
> Which passport they would like to give up?
> 
> We may not be able to strip citizenship. But we can certainly hang traitors
> 
> Loyalty tests are as old as this country. Germans, Japanese, Italians, Anglos have all had to go through them while we were openly at war with the ethnic group they identify with
> 
> Edit - The idea of taking your poor and your tired isn't we want poor idiots, we want loyal people. People who don't have good thoughts about any place but their new home, Murica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"?
> 
> Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?
> 
> Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.
> 
> Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance.
> 
> Loyalty checks for communists?
> 
> old as this country, Jew
> 
> Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Are you even an American? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?
Click to expand...


Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?

Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?

You need clarify yourself, can you read?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because why, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
Click to expand...

So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?

Been keeping up with the news, lately?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you ask a Jew they'll tell you they'd take the rope?
> 
> lol
> 
> It comes up when you're discussing Israeli and American interests diverging.
> 
> The zionists see themselves as christians to the lions, victim complex to the extreme. No one else has that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
Click to expand...


Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner

Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew

The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves

Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol

I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the law in the USA ALLOWS multiple citizenship------if you do not like that fact---write your congressman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"?
> 
> Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?
> 
> Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.
> 
> Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance.
> 
> Loyalty checks for communists?
> 
> old as this country, Jew
> 
> Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Are you even an American? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?
> 
> Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?
> 
> You need clarify yourself, can you read?
Click to expand...

I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea we can't strip you of your American citizenship because you're a citizen of another country.
> 
> But we can kill you after you fail a loyalty test
> 
> There is precedent for Uncle Sam killing citizens in just about every way imaginable.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"?
> 
> Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?
> 
> Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.
> 
> Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance.
> 
> Loyalty checks for communists?
> 
> old as this country, Jew
> 
> Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Are you even an American? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?
> 
> Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?
> 
> You need clarify yourself, can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.
Click to expand...


Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.

Han Chinese don't really have this problem


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
Click to expand...

Make up your mind dickhead.  You said you were a Muslim from India.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more victims. That's what upsets people. The days of soft targets and vulnerability are gone. D'himmitude is over.
> 
> 
> I reported someone who talks like you, to the ADL once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
Click to expand...


"Good luck with that. Jew"

Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
Click to expand...


It is when you have a victim complex 

"Scientologist" is a dirty word too

There is a reason for it


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind dickhead.  You said you were a Muslim from India.
Click to expand...


Uhh Jew I know you're not an American

But most of us are mixed, those of us who don't practice endogamy as a minority anyway, lol

I sure as shit don't worship any Arab, Jew or otherwise. Nor have any of my fathers kin, ever


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we"? And can you show us a link to this "loyalty test"?
> 
> Amazing hallucinations these anti American Islamist antisemites have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?
> 
> Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.
> 
> Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance.
> 
> Loyalty checks for communists?
> 
> old as this country, Jew
> 
> Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Are you even an American? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?
> 
> Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?
> 
> You need clarify yourself, can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.
> 
> Han Chinese don't really have this problem
Click to expand...

You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.  

When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
Click to expand...

Why is Scientology a dirty word, Fatima Jihad?  At least they aren't at war with the world like you Muslim are.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
Click to expand...


Is it necessary to slither around?

I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?

For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a loyalty test? YOu mean one used historically?
> 
> Well I could start with Americans not bothering with the test and locking up Japanese Americans.
> 
> Dual citizenship being a dis qualifier for access to the highest positions in governance.
> 
> Loyalty checks for communists?
> 
> old as this country, Jew
> 
> Truman orders loyalty checks of federal employees - Mar 22, 1947 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Are you even an American? lol
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?
> 
> Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?
> 
> You need clarify yourself, can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.
> 
> Han Chinese don't really have this problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.
> 
> When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.
Click to expand...


Traveled more than you?

You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.

You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays

Your life is sad.

I'm sorry, lol

Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.

Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind dickhead.  You said you were a Muslim from India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh Jew I know you're not an American
> 
> But most of us are mixed, those of us who don't practice endogamy as a minority anyway, lol
> 
> I sure as shit don't worship any Arab, Jew or otherwise. Nor have any of my fathers kin, ever
Click to expand...

Wait let me check my passport....YUP...it's clearly an American passport and it clearly says 
"United States of America" as my nationality.  So how about you fuck off now, Nazi boy?


----------



## Mindful

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> 
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Scientology a dirty word, Fatima Jihad?  At least they aren't at war with the world like you Muslim are.
Click to expand...


He'll come up with Jehovah's Witnesses next. Or Mormons.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> 
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to slither around?
> 
> I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?
> 
> For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?
Click to expand...


Yea you say "we're not victims"

Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex

Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol

perception is much stronger than reality, ask the people at the ADL, the irony of you saying that. Hahaha

"I'm not a victim but I report people to the ADL"? Sounds like you're scared


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't show me a link to this loyalty test, nor can you show me a law where a person holding dual citizenship is subject to being hung.  Are you taking your meds, Fatima Jihad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?
> 
> Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?
> 
> You need clarify yourself, can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.
> 
> Han Chinese don't really have this problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.
> 
> When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traveled more than you?
> 
> You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.
> 
> You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays
> 
> Your life is sad.
> 
> I'm sorry, lol
> 
> Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.
> 
> Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough
Click to expand...

My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking for examples of loyalty tests given to communists and Italians?
> 
> Or are you asking for a link to what I am suggesting?
> 
> You need clarify yourself, can you read?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.
> 
> Han Chinese don't really have this problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.
> 
> When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traveled more than you?
> 
> You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.
> 
> You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays
> 
> Your life is sad.
> 
> I'm sorry, lol
> 
> Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.
> 
> Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!
Click to expand...


Yea it marks you as not one of us.

What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?

You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to slither around?
> 
> I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?
> 
> For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you say "we're not victims"
> 
> Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex
> 
> Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol
Click to expand...



You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.

Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to slither around?
> 
> I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?
> 
> For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you say "we're not victims"
> 
> Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex
> 
> Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
Click to expand...


A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?

It's a sort of abstract topic

And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll

Jews


----------



## Roudy

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Jew
> 
> I'm not exactly a white nationalist
> 
> Your views are no more deserving of protection than white nationalists.
> 
> It's not good optics for Jews to be pointing the fingers at brown* men, especially at the ADL pretending to represent all minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
Click to expand...

It's how Islamic donkeys are used to talking to Jews (and getting away with it) in Muslim shitholes where Jihadi Boy is from.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll see. Just watch your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's how Islamic donkeys are used to talking to Jews (and getting away with it) in Muslim shitholes where Jihadi Boy is from.
Click to expand...


Definitely not an American

Imagining people say good things about Jews in AMerica is a joke.

Where? In banks and courtrooms? lol

We have freedom of speech here, not like wherever you're from. Which clearly isn't here.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to slither around?
> 
> I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?
> 
> For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you say "we're not victims"
> 
> Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex
> 
> Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
Click to expand...


You want them to monitor you?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that dual citizenship is basically accepted all over the world, with exception of a few countries.  And the rest of you are blabbering are just episodes from Muslim Fantasy Island.  Do you have cable or satellite?  It's on the Mecca channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.
> 
> Han Chinese don't really have this problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.
> 
> When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traveled more than you?
> 
> You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.
> 
> You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays
> 
> Your life is sad.
> 
> I'm sorry, lol
> 
> Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.
> 
> Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it marks you as not one of us.
> 
> What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?
> 
> You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends
Click to expand...

So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is when you have a victim complex
> 
> "Scientologist" is a dirty word too
> 
> There is a reason for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to slither around?
> 
> I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?
> 
> For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you say "we're not victims"
> 
> Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex
> 
> Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
Click to expand...


monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick

I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.

They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol

The list is long and I'm very low on the list. Although I agree the ADL is a jewish organization, but they don't like being branded as harassing brown men


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to slither around?
> 
> I've already told you, Jews are not victims.  Not anymore. Get it?
> 
> For examples of victimhood, have you watched Pallywood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you say "we're not victims"
> 
> Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex
> 
> Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
Click to expand...


You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think the ADL can do to me?
> 
> And even if they could do something to me. I'd imagine the list of Jew haters is so long it'd be a long time before htey get to me
> 
> You people aren't well liked
> 
> 
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's how Islamic donkeys are used to talking to Jews (and getting away with it) in Muslim shitholes where Jihadi Boy is from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely not an American
> 
> Imagining people say good things about Jews in AMerica is a joke.
> 
> Where? In banks and courtrooms? lol
> 
> We have freedom of speech here, not like wherever you're from. Which clearly isn't here.
Click to expand...

People generally don't talk about "Jews" or "Christians" in courtrooms or banks, you fucking moron.  You are actually doing a great job proving that YOU aren't an American, because no "American" talks like that.  Where are you posting from shithead, Islamabad?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea most of the planet isn't a settler colonial state with no blood tying the populace together.
> 
> Han Chinese don't really have this problem
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.
> 
> When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traveled more than you?
> 
> You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.
> 
> You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays
> 
> Your life is sad.
> 
> I'm sorry, lol
> 
> Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.
> 
> Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it marks you as not one of us.
> 
> What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?
> 
> You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants

1 being english

2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)

3 you pick one for school

4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.

3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure

Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol


----------



## Mindful

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think foul mouthed Muslim bigots like you are well liked all over Europe and the US?
> 
> Been keeping up with the news, lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's how Islamic donkeys are used to talking to Jews (and getting away with it) in Muslim shitholes where Jihadi Boy is from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely not an American
> 
> Imagining people say good things about Jews in AMerica is a joke.
> 
> Where? In banks and courtrooms? lol
> 
> We have freedom of speech here, not like wherever you're from. Which clearly isn't here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People generally don't talk about "Jews" or "Christians" in courtrooms or banks, you fucking moron.  You are actually doing a great job proving that YOU aren't an American, because no "American" talks like that.  Where are you posting from shithead, Islamabad?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Whatever "it" is, it's a newbie.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you say "we're not victims"
> 
> Doesn't preclude you have having a victim complex
> 
> Doesn't stop Scientologists either, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
Click to expand...


Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis? 

People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown

What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?

You're the bigot not me, lol


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a very ignorant person who lives in some dump in the boonies, who hasn't traveled a lot nor have you been in contact with people from other countries.
> 
> When an American marries a British person for example, their children can and will take advantage of obtaining a British passport in order to go and visit their family and relatives for long periods without having to go through the hassle of getting a visa.  It isn't an indication of loyalty, you ignorant moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveled more than you?
> 
> You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.
> 
> You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays
> 
> Your life is sad.
> 
> I'm sorry, lol
> 
> Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.
> 
> Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it marks you as not one of us.
> 
> What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?
> 
> You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants
> 
> 1 being english
> 
> 2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)
> 
> 3 you pick one for school
> 
> 4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.
> 
> 3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure
> 
> Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol
Click to expand...

Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.


----------



## Roudy

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh foul mouthed bigots? I like how you didn't use the word racist there, because of course every Zionist is a bigot. No better than an Afrikaner
> 
> Your views and your cult is no more protected than any other set of beliefs. Jew
> 
> The ADL and their Jew lawyers with a victim complex can go fuck themselves
> 
> Again they ain't pointing the fingers at me, where the fuck would a Zionist get off talking down to me about bigotry? lol
> 
> I'd flay them publicly, a descendant of native Americans getting told what he should think about **** stealing palestinian land. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good luck with that. Jew"
> 
> Is your use of the word 'Jew' intended to be a derogatory term? Like an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's how Islamic donkeys are used to talking to Jews (and getting away with it) in Muslim shitholes where Jihadi Boy is from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely not an American
> 
> Imagining people say good things about Jews in AMerica is a joke.
> 
> Where? In banks and courtrooms? lol
> 
> We have freedom of speech here, not like wherever you're from. Which clearly isn't here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People generally don't talk about "Jews" or "Christians" in courtrooms or banks, you fucking moron.  You are actually doing a great job proving that YOU aren't an American, because no "American" talks like that.  Where are you posting from shithead, Islamabad?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever "it" is, it's a newbie.
Click to expand...

It's definitely a sock.  Take your pic.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
Click to expand...


You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not coming up with any cogent arguments I could even address.
> 
> Endless broken records of material I see spread right across the Net. Not even original in its absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
Click to expand...

Oh I get it, you're one of these smelly Muslim students association members terrorist worshiping jerkoffs that other students quietly avoid and walk around you guys.  Got it.  Ha ha ha.

Does your school know you post this crap? It would be good when you get busted and then your school expels you.  Then you lose your visa and they kick your filthy ass out of this country.  You know you're getting busted, its only a matter of time.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traveled more than you?
> 
> You speak 5 languages, if that's true I can guarantee you, you don't have a home.
> 
> You don't have friends, no old girlfriends to call, no family meet ups on holidays
> 
> Your life is sad.
> 
> I'm sorry, lol
> 
> Saying you've traveled more than me is about the only thing you could say. And in the digital age and on an American message board that's not very relevant.
> 
> Edit - how little do your parents have to care for you to be put in a position where you learn 5 languages? That's pretty rough
> 
> 
> 
> My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it marks you as not one of us.
> 
> What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?
> 
> You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants
> 
> 1 being english
> 
> 2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)
> 
> 3 you pick one for school
> 
> 4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.
> 
> 3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure
> 
> Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.
Click to expand...


You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?

You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later? 

I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cogent argument about what? Your sense of victim hood?
> 
> It's a sort of abstract topic
> 
> And where is the ADL to shut me up? lollll
> 
> Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
Click to expand...


Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.

Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
Click to expand...


You seem bothered about it.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem bothered about it.
Click to expand...


I just like to remind you who you are, you seem to forget as you make these ridiculous hypocritical comments

Being a jew I suppose it makes sense hypocrisy doesn't bother you. Being a word Jesus coined after all


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My life is sad because I know five languages, have traveled well, enjoy a very affluent lifestyle, have many friends from all walks of life and faiths?  Hold the phone and let me make an appointment with a psychologist.  This is ground breaking news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it marks you as not one of us.
> 
> What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?
> 
> You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants
> 
> 1 being english
> 
> 2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)
> 
> 3 you pick one for school
> 
> 4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.
> 
> 3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure
> 
> Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?
> 
> You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later?
> 
> I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here
Click to expand...

Actually I was educated in American international schools.  Being fluent many languages makes me "not well educated"?  Oh OK.  How many languages do you know, as a Muslim  from India?  Just Hindu and English, or do you know Pashtoon and other dialects, Mr. 'merican? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mindful

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem bothered about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just like to remind you who you are, you seem to forget as you make these ridiculous hypocritical comments
> 
> Being a jew I suppose it makes sense hypocrisy doesn't bother you. Being a word Jesus coined after all
Click to expand...


Keep trolling.


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem bothered about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just like to remind you who you are, you seem to forget as you make these ridiculous hypocritical comments
> 
> Being a jew I suppose it makes sense hypocrisy doesn't bother you. Being a word Jesus coined after all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trolling.
Click to expand...


There is another one, lol

Jews really don't get hypocrisy


----------



## Juicin

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem bothered about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just like to remind you who you are, you seem to forget as you make these ridiculous hypocritical comments
> 
> Being a jew I suppose it makes sense hypocrisy doesn't bother you. Being a word Jesus coined after all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trolling.
Click to expand...


"you're a white nationalist? You animal"

"You're a jewish nationalist" You hero"

lollll the ADL is such a joke, where are they? I don't see them yet I'm looking out the window


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want them to monitor you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
Click to expand...

The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it marks you as not one of us.
> 
> What kind of American who isn't a savant learns 5 languages? Why the fuck would they bother?
> 
> You bothered because your childhood was shit and you wanted some friends
> 
> 
> 
> So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants
> 
> 1 being english
> 
> 2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)
> 
> 3 you pick one for school
> 
> 4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.
> 
> 3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure
> 
> Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?
> 
> You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later?
> 
> I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I was educated in American international schools.  Being fluent many languages makes me "not well educated"?  Oh OK.  How many languages do you know, as a Muslim  from India?  Just Hindu and English, or do you know Pashtoon and other dialects, Mr. 'merican? Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

International schools?

How many?

lol more foreign friends than Americans?

I grew up in a very wealthy suburb. My schooling was some of the best in the world.


----------



## Roudy

Mindful said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem bothered about it.
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> monitor me? They'd get bored pretty quick
> 
> I basically do what Jews imagine they do but without the hypocrisy.
> 
> They going to watch me talk shit to white nationalists or just hte zionists? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
Click to expand...


You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself

You're the ones that worship Arabs

I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?

You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So an "American" cannot be fluent in any other language?  And how do you know I didn't have friends when I was a child.  Actually I am face-timing my childhood friends once or twice a day.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants
> 
> 1 being english
> 
> 2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)
> 
> 3 you pick one for school
> 
> 4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.
> 
> 3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure
> 
> Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?
> 
> You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later?
> 
> I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I was educated in American international schools.  Being fluent many languages makes me "not well educated"?  Oh OK.  How many languages do you know, as a Muslim  from India?  Just Hindu and English, or do you know Pashtoon and other dialects, Mr. 'merican? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International schools?
> 
> How many?
> 
> lol more foreign friends than Americans?
> 
> I grew up in a very wealthy suburb. My schooling was some of the best in the world.
Click to expand...

Why do you think I'm going to share my life story with an ignorant IslamoNazi loser piece of garbage like you.  Go ahead and try to convince me the best you can.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you at most see people with three, maybe 4 unless again they're savants
> 
> 1 being english
> 
> 2 maybe a language at home or for religion (hebrew for jews)
> 
> 3 you pick one for school
> 
> 4 maybe you get a dead language if your a little genius or go to a really nice private school. Latin or ancient greek. But you wouldn't count those as a language you speak.
> 
> 3 is about the limit, 5 means it's unlikely you're one of us. And combine that with your views on this subject I'm 100% sure
> 
> Being confused by me being of mixed heritage, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?
> 
> You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later?
> 
> I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I was educated in American international schools.  Being fluent many languages makes me "not well educated"?  Oh OK.  How many languages do you know, as a Muslim  from India?  Just Hindu and English, or do you know Pashtoon and other dialects, Mr. 'merican? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International schools?
> 
> How many?
> 
> lol more foreign friends than Americans?
> 
> I grew up in a very wealthy suburb. My schooling was some of the best in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I'm going to share my life story with an ignorant IslamoNazi loser piece of garbage like you.  Go ahead and try to convince me the best you can.
Click to expand...


You don't need to, you've said enough.

Your view is irrelevant

Have you ever evne voted ? lol

you think anyone cares what foreign jews think?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
Click to expand...

So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.  

And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
Click to expand...


Uhhh I've already explained my heritage

My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it. 

There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them

You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how an ignorant, uneducated bigot like you cannot fathom that a person can know various languages, and attribute that to not being American.  Interesting, but understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?
> 
> You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later?
> 
> I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I was educated in American international schools.  Being fluent many languages makes me "not well educated"?  Oh OK.  How many languages do you know, as a Muslim  from India?  Just Hindu and English, or do you know Pashtoon and other dialects, Mr. 'merican? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International schools?
> 
> How many?
> 
> lol more foreign friends than Americans?
> 
> I grew up in a very wealthy suburb. My schooling was some of the best in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I'm going to share my life story with an ignorant IslamoNazi loser piece of garbage like you.  Go ahead and try to convince me the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't need to, you've said enough.
> 
> Your view is irrelevant
> 
> Have you ever evne voted ? lol
> 
> you think anyone cares what foreign jews think?
Click to expand...

The Muslim Indian with Hindu ancestry called me a "foreign Jew".  You realize how funny that is?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
Click to expand...

Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You learned 5 languages in an educational institution?
> 
> You're a child your parents didn't care for. Not well educated, clearly they scarred you. What good is a curriculum if your parents pick you up and move you away a couple years later?
> 
> I feel bad for you, American schools are the best in the world. Your schooling didn't compare to mine, you weren't educated here
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was educated in American international schools.  Being fluent many languages makes me "not well educated"?  Oh OK.  How many languages do you know, as a Muslim  from India?  Just Hindu and English, or do you know Pashtoon and other dialects, Mr. 'merican? Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International schools?
> 
> How many?
> 
> lol more foreign friends than Americans?
> 
> I grew up in a very wealthy suburb. My schooling was some of the best in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I'm going to share my life story with an ignorant IslamoNazi loser piece of garbage like you.  Go ahead and try to convince me the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't need to, you've said enough.
> 
> Your view is irrelevant
> 
> Have you ever evne voted ? lol
> 
> you think anyone cares what foreign jews think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim Indian with Hindu ancestry called me a "foreign Jew".  You realize how funny that is?
Click to expand...


You know why this doesn't confuse the woman?

Because she's an actual American

You are not, it's amusing how this blows your mind.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
Click to expand...


A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship

Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest


----------



## Roudy

So to recap..let's review, we are dealing with an Indian, Muslim, Hindu, White, Native ancestry.  And he goes around calling everyone mud-bloods, vomiting Jew hate, and telling others they aren't Americans.  Would you like to add anything to your resume?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
Click to expand...


Relative to the native born populace?

At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship

I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship

The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.

Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
Click to expand...


At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
Click to expand...


Go to your local synagogue and ask

I have Jewish kin they do

Oh that's right you're not an American so what would you know? lol


----------



## Roudy

What did you say again, Mr. Mud Blood Indian Muslim, Hindu, White, Native American? 

Damn, you do realize you just made an utter fool of yourself?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
Click to expand...



Apparently we have a nationality act

U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act

On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews

That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates 

Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price

I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to your local synagogue and ask
> 
> I have Jewish kin they do
> 
> Oh that's right you're not an American so what would you know? lol
Click to expand...

So you have nothing, just vomit something ignorant and bigoted on the wall as usual and hope it sticks.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> What did you say again, Mr. Mud Blood Indian Muslim, Hindu, White, Native American?
> 
> Damn, you do realize you just made an utter fool of yourself?



You think a genius brahmin isn't an acceptable mate for a well to do Jewish woman?

lol

we're much better bred than you. You don't have cousins Jew?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
Click to expand...

I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?

Dual Nationality

*Dual Nationality*
*
*The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.

A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say again, Mr. Mud Blood Indian Muslim, Hindu, White, Native American?
> 
> Damn, you do realize you just made an utter fool of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think a genius brahmin isn't an acceptable mate for a well to do Jewish woman?
> 
> lol
> 
> we're much better bred than you. You don't have cousins Jew?
Click to expand...

Brahmin, Indian, Hindu, Indian, Muslim.  Yup.  You're 100% Mud Blood.  Definitely not American, especially considering your ethics and values.  Now get the fuck out.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
Click to expand...


It's 38 pages long

You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election

Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter

What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.

If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act

Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

edit - it's the case that made killing traitors the only option, we can't strip them of citizenship anymore.


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> [ Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam. .



Yeah- and that is just as bigoted as those who claim that Jews can't be trusted or that Catholics cannot be trusted.


----------



## Juicin

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- and that is just as bigoted as those who claim that Jews can't be trusted or that Catholics cannot be trusted.
Click to expand...


Shhh the ADL will get you

Just kidding they only care about Jews


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.


----------



## Syriusly

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> edit - it's the case that made killing traitors the only option, we can't strip them of citizenship anymore.
Click to expand...


Why does every thread about 'Jews' bring out the vilest racists and bigots from both sides?


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- and that is just as bigoted as those who claim that Jews can't be trusted or that Catholics cannot be trusted.
Click to expand...

Yes it is, but it's true.


----------



## montelatici

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- and that is just as bigoted as those who claim that Jews can't be trusted or that Catholics cannot be trusted.
Click to expand...


The point is that dual citizens will put loyalty to one nation over another.


----------



## Juicin

Syriusly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> edit - it's the case that made killing traitors the only option, we can't strip them of citizenship anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does every thread about 'Jews' bring out the vilest racists and bigots from both sides?
Click to expand...


So thinking white nationalists are evil is ok?

But Jewish nationalists are untouchable? Do you hear yourself?

If they weren't ethnocentric they wouldn't consider themselves Jews, they'd assimilate as their skin tone allows them to seamlessly.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Actually, at this time, the only "group" who's loyalty can be truly questioned are those who are living in the West practice Islam. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- and that is just as bigoted as those who claim that Jews can't be trusted or that Catholics cannot be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that dual citizens will put loyalty to one nation over another.
Click to expand...

Was that your point when you said "dual loyalty Jews" and lied about Italy not allowing dual citizenship?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
Click to expand...


lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol

How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?

I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
Click to expand...

There we go, a guy with Indian, Muslim, Hindu, Brahman background calling me a foreigner.  Hilarious.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There we go, a guy with Indian, Muslim, Hindu, Brahman background calling me a foreigner.  Hilarious.
Click to expand...


lol I've already told you foreigner. You don't belong

And being a native I'm eminently qualified to tell you to fuck off

You and your piss poor excuse for a social network.

5 languages like that's a mark of success or education. LOL

Your childhood...How could you possibly consider yourself one of us?

You've never even lived here?


----------



## Roudy

Ha ha ha.  Love it.  He also calls himself a native.  Do you guys cell Lotto tickets at this gas station, Achmed?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha.  Love it.  He also calls himself a native.  Do you guys cell Lotto tickets at this gas station, Achmed?



cell?

lol

Foreigner coming out in you

We're the highest achieving ethnic group in this country. We don't have lazy Jews weighing us down

And the native blood exempts me from income tax if I want it


----------



## Roudy

Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you? So do you or don't you *SELL* Lotto tickets?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?



How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?

He has an engineering or medical degree and accrued capital in India

lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?
> 
> He has an engineering degree
> 
> lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives
Click to expand...

I know, I run into all those Indian engineers at gas stations, 7-11's, and cell phone stores.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

You guys carry diesel fuel?


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.




Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.

Recycled fiction.

Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
> It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.
> 
> Recycled fiction.
> 
> Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.
Click to expand...

Muslims use it all the time.  They learned it from the Nazis.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?
> 
> He has an engineering degree
> 
> lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I run into all those Indian engineers at gas stations, 7-11's, and cell phone stores.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Ask teh old man at your local tobacco store or liquor store

90% of us have bachelors, lol

https://www.census.gov/prod/2012pubs/acsbr10-19.pdf

If you're talking to an Indian he is probably as well or better educated than you if you're na American. Or soon will be.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
> It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.
> 
> Recycled fiction.
> 
> Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims use it all the time.  They learned it from the Nazis.
Click to expand...


What you think Indian peasants are coming over here? lol


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?
> 
> He has an engineering degree
> 
> lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I run into all those Indian engineers at gas stations, 7-11's, and cell phone stores.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask teh old man at your local tobacco store or liquor store
> 
> 90% of us have bachelors, lol
> 
> https://www.census.gov/prod/2012pubs/acsbr10-19.pdf
Click to expand...

So as an Indian Muslim with Hindu ancestry, do you eat a lot of steak?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
> It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.
> 
> Recycled fiction.
> 
> Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims use it all the time.  They learned it from the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think Indian peasants are coming over here? lol
Click to expand...


I'd say you get some educated ones, and then you get the uneducated mud blood Muslim bigots like you, that we should never let in. Are all the cab drivers, 7-11 clerks, gas station attendants doctors and engineers?


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one in five Jews hold Israeli citizenship?  Do you have any supporting evidence for this bullshit claim,  Mr. Mud Blood with 5 different ancestries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
Click to expand...



As a nation, they are allowed duel citizenship, as a faith they are global.


----------



## Juicin

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
> It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.
> 
> Recycled fiction.
> 
> Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.
Click to expand...


So you think one can have dual loyalties to Chinese and not be treasonous?

Germany or Japan in WW2?

It's  nonsensical. And your absurd victim complex "why us"

We do it to everyone Jews, this just isn't a problem per capita with anyone but Jews

Just like Germans didn't have anyone less patriotic than Jews to point at, it's not a rational position to take if you want to be treated well by the society you live in. Split loyalties don't play well with anyone


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?
> 
> He has an engineering degree
> 
> lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I run into all those Indian engineers at gas stations, 7-11's, and cell phone stores.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask teh old man at your local tobacco store or liquor store
> 
> 90% of us have bachelors, lol
> 
> https://www.census.gov/prod/2012pubs/acsbr10-19.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as an Indian Muslim with Hindu ancestry, do you eat a lot of steak?
Click to expand...


Yea jew, I'm an American

My father didnt' tell me about caste until I was an adult, and he sure as shit never said I was a Brahmin. Or one of the "chosen people" (lol chosen for what I wonder)

Do you eat bacon Jew? Probably not because you're not a good American

Goat fucker

edit - and I mean American bacon you foreigner, lol


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
> It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.
> 
> Recycled fiction.
> 
> Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims use it all the time.  They learned it from the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think Indian peasants are coming over here? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say you get some educated ones, and then you get the uneducated mud blood Muslim bigots like you, that we should never let in. Are all the cab drivers, 7-11 clerks, gas station attendants doctors and engineers?
Click to expand...


Vast majority of Indians who come here are Hindu

And those that aren't tend to be very secular

I've never even met a Muslim Indian American. Only one I know about is Aziz Ansari and his family

South Asian Muslims in this country are almost universally Paki or Bangledeshi. Met a lot of those


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?
> 
> He has an engineering degree
> 
> lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I run into all those Indian engineers at gas stations, 7-11's, and cell phone stores.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask teh old man at your local tobacco store or liquor store
> 
> 90% of us have bachelors, lol
> 
> https://www.census.gov/prod/2012pubs/acsbr10-19.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as an Indian Muslim with Hindu ancestry, do you eat a lot of steak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea jew, I'm an American
> 
> My father didnt' tell me about caste until I was an adult, and he sure as shit never said I was a Brahmin. Or one of the "chosen people" (lol chosen for what I wonder)
> 
> Do you eat bacon Jew? Probably not because you're not a good American
> 
> Goat fucker
> 
> edit - and I mean American bacon you foreigner, lol
Click to expand...

Used to eat bacon but haven't for a long while, out of respect.  So your father was a Muslim immigrant from India and you go around calling others mud blood?  Were you dropped on your head as a child?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things started going south for the mentally ill IslamoNazi:
> 
> "Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews." <------- FALSE Italy does accept dual citizenship. And it isn't called "dual loyalty".
> 
> But....
> 
> "Dual loyalty Jews".  More antisemtic lingo from the rabid Jew hater:
> 
> Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Dual loyalty*
> A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change a few words and it is almost the same propaganda as was used against Napoleon.
> It was lies then, lies when used by the russians and later by hitler, and lies now.
> 
> Recycled fiction.
> 
> Can't believe in this day that some still believe PEZ is factual.  There hve even been numerous court cases, around the world, disproving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims use it all the time.  They learned it from the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think Indian peasants are coming over here? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say you get some educated ones, and then you get the uneducated mud blood Muslim bigots like you, that we should never let in. Are all the cab drivers, 7-11 clerks, gas station attendants doctors and engineers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vast majority of Indians who come here are Hindu
> 
> And those that aren't tend to be very secular
> 
> I've never even met a Muslim Indian American. Only one I know about is Aziz Ansari and his family
> 
> South Asian Muslims in this country are almost universally Paki or Bangledeshi. Met a lot of those
Click to expand...

Actually Hindu Indians are better, I like them.  Most of the rapes and barbarism is coming from the Muslims.  Now, what about my Lotto tickets?


----------



## Boston1

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a troll. Hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
Click to expand...


Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something. 

So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ? 

And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?


----------



## Roudy

Boston1 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something.
> 
> So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ?
> 
> And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?
Click to expand...

Could be the mud blood, all those different backgrounds may have fucked up proper brain development.  Who knows?


----------



## Juicin

aris2chat said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we have a nationality act
> 
> U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1940 Naturalization Act
> 
> On tthe precedent of a Jew in Israel and our disproportionately Jewish supreme court ruled overturned the law in 67. For Jews
> 
> That's why they hold dual citizenship at higher rates
> 
> Because precedent says they shouldn't pay a price
> 
> I didn't know that, I thought Jews were just tactless
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a nation, they are allowed duel citizenship, as a faith they are global.
Click to expand...


Faith is fine

You can't hang orthodox Jews who are non zionist (granted they're terrible Americans but not traitors, we don't hang white nationalists either, they're not traitors and tend to be better Americans)


----------



## Juicin

Boston1 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to join the little white women on campus calling you Nazis?
> 
> People with my views are everywhere, I don't have to hide. I'm brown
> 
> What makes you think I'd be afraid to say this to your face?
> 
> You're the bigot not me, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something.
> 
> So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ?
> 
> And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?
Click to expand...


Are you a Jew who thinks that some how you're better than Muslims who come from the exact same place as you imagine you do?

It's insanity that a bunch of barbaric Jews would try to paint Muslims as less civilized than them. They who practice a religion that is 2,000 years older

The good bits of Christianity come from Zoroastrianism, not Jews. Which is a different branch of my own forefathers faith


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something.
> 
> So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ?
> 
> And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be the mud blood, all those different backgrounds may have fucked up proper brain development.  Who knows?
Click to expand...


lol Jew that's the beauty of it

Once you put down endogamy why do you have to cry your mother was white, and her mother, and her mother

You don't have to be a mud blood, just be the white man you really are. As a Jew you are nothing

Although again by my forefathers standards. I am a Brahmin, you can take a wife of any social status and as long as you're married you retain what is makes you a Brahmin.

Sort of like your "jewish essence"


----------



## Boston1

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you an "American" if you're a Muslim from India descendant from Hindus, dickhead? Your Hindu ancestors were invaded and raped by Arab Muslims, who killed hundreds of millions of Hindus.  Taj Mahal is Muslim shrine.
> 
> And then your Hindu ancestors came to the US.  And you go around like a pig calling Jews not Americans?  This is fucking hilarious.  I gotta admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
Click to expand...


OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing. 

Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--) 

And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where it mentions Jews, or Israel, or 67.  Plus that is not the current law which accepts dual nationality, Mr. Mud Blood Hindu Indian Muslim.  You can read English, or is Hindu your first language?
> 
> Dual Nationality
> 
> *Dual Nationality*
> 
> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a national of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own nationality laws based on its own policy. Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. national parents may be both a U.S. national and a national of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. national may acquire foreign nationality by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. national may not lose the nationality of the country of birth. U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one nationality or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another nationality does not risk losing U.S. nationality. However, a person who acquires a foreign nationality by applying for it may lose U.S. nationality. In order to lose U.S. nationality, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign nationality voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a nation, they are allowed duel citizenship, as a faith they are global.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faith is fine
> 
> You can't hang orthodox Jews who are non zionist (granted they're terrible Americans but not traitors, we don't hang white nationalists either, they're not traitors and tend to be better Americans)
Click to expand...

Well if you're looking to hang Zionists perhaps you should start with your govt. representatives in India, the Hindus seem to love Israel:

nationalinterest.org
*India and Israel's Secret Love Affair*
Jayita Sarkar

The Indo-Israeli defense relationship is once again in focus following Benjamin Netanyahu's "sky is the limit" comment after meeting Narendra Modi in New York back in September—and especially after the signing of the long-delayed $144 million deal on Barak I missiles in October. Another milestone was crossed in November when New Delhi and Tel Aviv successfully tested the Barak 8 anti-missile system—a joint project developing an aerial defense system for naval vessels. Moreover, since Modi took power this summer, New Delhi has purchased a whopping $662 million worth of Israeli arms.

So is the Indo-Israeli strategic relationship likely to be fundamentally different now that Modi is in power?

Although Indo-Israeli ties are undoubtedly on the upswing, history suggests that Modi is not likely to have a fundamental impact on the substance of the bilateral relationship.

During the early part of the Cold War, Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru briefly considered inviting Israel to the 1955 Bandung Conference, but eventually decided against doing so in order to appease Arab and Middle Eastern states. While this carved out India’s Cold War foreign policy of opposing Israel and siding with Palestine, New Delhi’s military ties with Tel Aviv, however modest, began by the 1960s. Not only did Israel provide military assistance to India in its wars in 1962, 1965 and 1971, but Tel Aviv was also one of the first countries to recognize Bangladesh following India’s victory in its 1971 war against Pakistan. When the traditionally pro-Israel and Hindu, right-wing, Jan Sangh-led government was briefly in power from 1977 to 1979, Israeli foreign minister Moshe Dayan paid a secret visit to New Delhi in August 1977 to further expand bilateral ties.

While Prime Minister Indira Gandhi mostly maintained her father’s pro-Palestine position, her son and successor Rajiv Gandhi met his Israeli counterpart in September 1985 during the UN General Assembly’s annual meeting, which was the first such open meeting between the prime ministers of the two states. Indian concerns over the fast-advancing Pakistani nuclear program are believed to have facilitated these improved ties. However, it was not until 1992—after the end of the Cold War and India’s 1991 economic liberalization—that New Delhi formally established diplomatic relations with Israel. Nevertheless, it is important to note that even without formal diplomatic relations, Indo-Israeli military ties existed during the Cold War. These ties have certainly increased in volume since the 1990s.

However, a constant theme in the history of Indo-Israeli relations has been that their public visibility has been conditioned on which party holds powers in New Delhi. Specifically, each time a Hindu nationalist coalition led by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is in power in New Delhi, the visibility of the bilateral ties increases, but not the substance. On the other hand, the Congress Party has tended to downplay India’s ties to the Jewish state whenever it holds power.

In this sense, the Modi government’s proximity to Israel harkens back to the previous BJP-led National Democratic Alliance. In 2000, for instance, BJP leader L.K. Advani was the first senior Indian minister to visit Israel since the 1992 establishment of diplomatic ties between the two countries. An Indo-Israeli joint working group on terrorism was formed that year, and in 2003, then national security advisor Brajesh Mishra delivered a speech at the American Jewish Committee underlining the potential for cooperation among India, Israel and the United States in fighting Islamist extremism.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a nation, they are allowed duel citizenship, as a faith they are global.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faith is fine
> 
> You can't hang orthodox Jews who are non zionist (granted they're terrible Americans but not traitors, we don't hang white nationalists either, they're not traitors and tend to be better Americans)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you're looking to hang Zionists perhaps you should start with your govt. representatives in India, the Hindus seem to love Israel:
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> *India and Israel's Secret Love Affair*
> Jayita Sarkar
> 
> The Indo-Israeli defense relationship is once again in focus following Benjamin Netanyahu's "sky is the limit" comment after meeting Narendra Modi in New York back in September—and especially after the signing of the long-delayed $144 million deal on Barak I missiles in October. Another milestone was crossed in November when New Delhi and Tel Aviv successfully tested the Barak 8 anti-missile system—a joint project developing an aerial defense system for naval vessels. Moreover, since Modi took power this summer, New Delhi has purchased a whopping $662 million worth of Israeli arms.
> 
> So is the Indo-Israeli strategic relationship likely to be fundamentally different now that Modi is in power?
> 
> Although Indo-Israeli ties are undoubtedly on the upswing, history suggests that Modi is not likely to have a fundamental impact on the substance of the bilateral relationship.
> 
> During the early part of the Cold War, Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru briefly considered inviting Israel to the 1955 Bandung Conference, but eventually decided against doing so in order to appease Arab and Middle Eastern states. While this carved out India’s Cold War foreign policy of opposing Israel and siding with Palestine, New Delhi’s military ties with Tel Aviv, however modest, began by the 1960s. Not only did Israel provide military assistance to India in its wars in 1962, 1965 and 1971, but Tel Aviv was also one of the first countries to recognize Bangladesh following India’s victory in its 1971 war against Pakistan. When the traditionally pro-Israel and Hindu, right-wing, Jan Sangh-led government was briefly in power from 1977 to 1979, Israeli foreign minister Moshe Dayan paid a secret visit to New Delhi in August 1977 to further expand bilateral ties.
> 
> While Prime Minister Indira Gandhi mostly maintained her father’s pro-Palestine position, her son and successor Rajiv Gandhi met his Israeli counterpart in September 1985 during the UN General Assembly’s annual meeting, which was the first such open meeting between the prime ministers of the two states. Indian concerns over the fast-advancing Pakistani nuclear program are believed to have facilitated these improved ties. However, it was not until 1992—after the end of the Cold War and India’s 1991 economic liberalization—that New Delhi formally established diplomatic relations with Israel. Nevertheless, it is important to note that even without formal diplomatic relations, Indo-Israeli military ties existed during the Cold War. These ties have certainly increased in volume since the 1990s.
> 
> However, a constant theme in the history of Indo-Israeli relations has been that their public visibility has been conditioned on which party holds powers in New Delhi. Specifically, each time a Hindu nationalist coalition led by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is in power in New Delhi, the visibility of the bilateral ties increases, but not the substance. On the other hand, the Congress Party has tended to downplay India’s ties to the Jewish state whenever it holds power.
> 
> In this sense, the Modi government’s proximity to Israel harkens back to the previous BJP-led National Democratic Alliance. In 2000, for instance, BJP leader L.K. Advani was the first senior Indian minister to visit Israel since the 1992 establishment of diplomatic ties between the two countries. An Indo-Israeli joint working group on terrorism was formed that year, and in 2003, then national security advisor Brajesh Mishra delivered a speech at the American Jewish Committee underlining the potential for cooperation among India, Israel and the United States in fighting Islamist extremism.
Click to expand...


Yea we score points with rich jews and anglos

We're not known, our elites certainly aren't anyway, for their benevolent governance.

Not to mention India is at the moment ruled by Hindu fascists who would do anything to spit in Muslim eyes, lol


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something.
> 
> So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ?
> 
> And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be the mud blood, all those different backgrounds may have fucked up proper brain development.  Who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew that's the beauty of it
> 
> Once you put down endogamy why do you have to cry your mother was white, and her mother, and her mother
> 
> You don't have to be a mud blood, just be the white man you really are. As a Jew you are nothing
> 
> Although again by my forefathers standards. I am a Brahmin, you can take a wife of any social status and as long as you're married you retain what is makes you a Brahmin.
> 
> Sort of like your "jewish essence"
Click to expand...

Oh OK, so I am nothing and you with the Indian, Muslim, Brahmin, Hindu, White background are really something, and of course a true American.  Got it.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a nation, they are allowed duel citizenship, as a faith they are global.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faith is fine
> 
> You can't hang orthodox Jews who are non zionist (granted they're terrible Americans but not traitors, we don't hang white nationalists either, they're not traitors and tend to be better Americans)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you're looking to hang Zionists perhaps you should start with your govt. representatives in India, the Hindus seem to love Israel:
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> *India and Israel's Secret Love Affair*
> Jayita Sarkar
> 
> The Indo-Israeli defense relationship is once again in focus following Benjamin Netanyahu's "sky is the limit" comment after meeting Narendra Modi in New York back in September—and especially after the signing of the long-delayed $144 million deal on Barak I missiles in October. Another milestone was crossed in November when New Delhi and Tel Aviv successfully tested the Barak 8 anti-missile system—a joint project developing an aerial defense system for naval vessels. Moreover, since Modi took power this summer, New Delhi has purchased a whopping $662 million worth of Israeli arms.
> 
> So is the Indo-Israeli strategic relationship likely to be fundamentally different now that Modi is in power?
> 
> Although Indo-Israeli ties are undoubtedly on the upswing, history suggests that Modi is not likely to have a fundamental impact on the substance of the bilateral relationship.
> 
> During the early part of the Cold War, Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru briefly considered inviting Israel to the 1955 Bandung Conference, but eventually decided against doing so in order to appease Arab and Middle Eastern states. While this carved out India’s Cold War foreign policy of opposing Israel and siding with Palestine, New Delhi’s military ties with Tel Aviv, however modest, began by the 1960s. Not only did Israel provide military assistance to India in its wars in 1962, 1965 and 1971, but Tel Aviv was also one of the first countries to recognize Bangladesh following India’s victory in its 1971 war against Pakistan. When the traditionally pro-Israel and Hindu, right-wing, Jan Sangh-led government was briefly in power from 1977 to 1979, Israeli foreign minister Moshe Dayan paid a secret visit to New Delhi in August 1977 to further expand bilateral ties.
> 
> While Prime Minister Indira Gandhi mostly maintained her father’s pro-Palestine position, her son and successor Rajiv Gandhi met his Israeli counterpart in September 1985 during the UN General Assembly’s annual meeting, which was the first such open meeting between the prime ministers of the two states. Indian concerns over the fast-advancing Pakistani nuclear program are believed to have facilitated these improved ties. However, it was not until 1992—after the end of the Cold War and India’s 1991 economic liberalization—that New Delhi formally established diplomatic relations with Israel. Nevertheless, it is important to note that even without formal diplomatic relations, Indo-Israeli military ties existed during the Cold War. These ties have certainly increased in volume since the 1990s.
> 
> However, a constant theme in the history of Indo-Israeli relations has been that their public visibility has been conditioned on which party holds powers in New Delhi. Specifically, each time a Hindu nationalist coalition led by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is in power in New Delhi, the visibility of the bilateral ties increases, but not the substance. On the other hand, the Congress Party has tended to downplay India’s ties to the Jewish state whenever it holds power.
> 
> In this sense, the Modi government’s proximity to Israel harkens back to the previous BJP-led National Democratic Alliance. In 2000, for instance, BJP leader L.K. Advani was the first senior Indian minister to visit Israel since the 1992 establishment of diplomatic ties between the two countries. An Indo-Israeli joint working group on terrorism was formed that year, and in 2003, then national security advisor Brajesh Mishra delivered a speech at the American Jewish Committee underlining the potential for cooperation among India, Israel and the United States in fighting Islamist extremism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea we score points with rich jews and anglos
> 
> We're not known, our elites certainly aren't anyway, for their benevolent governance.
> 
> Not to mention India is at the moment ruled by Hindu fascists who would do anything to spit in Muslim eyes, lol
Click to expand...

It's a good thing that you are proud of your Indian background.  Historically, Indians have a lot to be proud of, even though today it's a third world smelly, diseased ridden, impoverished, corrupt shithole, for the most part.  I can understand why you don't want to go back to homeland India.  Who would?


----------



## Boston1

Juicin said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a serious poster, oil can. That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something.
> 
> So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ?
> 
> And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Jew who thinks that some how you're better than Muslims who come from the exact same place as you imagine you do?
> 
> It's insanity that a bunch of barbaric Jews would try to paint Muslims as less civilized than them. They who practice a religion that is 2,000 years older
> 
> The good bits of Christianity come from Zoroastrianism, not Jews. Which is a different branch of my own forefathers faith
Click to expand...


Actually I'm an innocent bystander who thinks you'd do a lot better around here if you took a deep breath acted like an adult instead of like some kinda inpatient who stole a key to the computer room. 

Any chance you can actually formulate a coherent reason you have a problem with dual citizens ?


----------



## Juicin

Boston1 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh I've already explained my heritage
> 
> My father is Indian my mother is white and native. You see Jew when you live as a minority endogamy makes you a cult. So you stop practicing it.
> 
> There are Jews who are good Americans, just very few of them
> 
> You are certainly not one of them. As a descendant of natives I'm eminently qualified to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing.
> 
> Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--)
> 
> And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen
Click to expand...


Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters

But having 20 of them in our congress?

Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it. 

And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?

That's why it's a problem


----------



## Juicin

Boston1 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big words from the woman who 95% fo the time posts one line comments that in no way further discussion of anything.
> 
> Where is the ADL? Probably busy watching every campus in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is a he.  Probably a shmuck who doesn't realize the days of the Muslim students associations bullying US universities with their bigotry and racism are over.  "HE" will eventually get himself into a ton of trouble, and get himself expelled.  Then he can go work at the local gas station where his uncle Hakim works as cashier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand calling me a Muslim is just insulting yourself
> 
> You're the ones that worship Arabs
> 
> I'm descended from Hindus. If Muslims are animals what are Jews?
> 
> You're a goat fucker trying to project goat fucker traits on to me? Mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, you sound like you forgot to take a pill or something.
> 
> So Harry Potter fantasies ?? have you considered upping your medication or is that not your call anymore ?
> 
> And what exactly does all that jive have to do with some dual citizen being appointed ambassador. Or why the Italians would make a fuss about it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Jew who thinks that some how you're better than Muslims who come from the exact same place as you imagine you do?
> 
> It's insanity that a bunch of barbaric Jews would try to paint Muslims as less civilized than them. They who practice a religion that is 2,000 years older
> 
> The good bits of Christianity come from Zoroastrianism, not Jews. Which is a different branch of my own forefathers faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm an innocent bystander who thinks you'd do a lot better around here if you took a deep breath acted like an adult instead of like some kinda inpatient who stole a key to the computer room.
> 
> Any chance you can actually formulate a coherent reason you have a problem with dual citizens ?
Click to expand...


Feinstein Under Fire For Israel Comments

No i need to treat you and stigmatize you like you're white nationalists. You're just a different cut of bigot

A traitorous cut

Bunch of fucking conniving Afrikaners masquerading as victims.


----------



## Roudy

^^^^
True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.



List of Jews?

The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner

Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.

Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll

Traitors


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 38 pages long
> 
> You lose your citizenship if you vote in a foreign election
> 
> Jew lost every time until he finally got to the supreme court, where Jews said it didn't matter
> 
> What you linked was a summary, as it is labeled. The link to the actual document is at the top.
> 
> If you want information on the case law google 67 naturalization act
> 
> Afroyim v. Rusk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English will ya?  Dual citizenship is acceptable in US law. and no way 1 in 5 Jews hold Israeli citizenship.  Your mosque Imam might disagree.  And while you're at it Achmed, get me a pack of cigarettes and a diet coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Jew again you're a foreigner, what the fuck would you know? lol
> 
> How many years have you lived here? As long as the average American toddler?
> 
> I've met more American Jews than you guaranteed, and you people keep to your own for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There we go, a guy with Indian, Muslim, Hindu, Brahman background calling me a foreigner.  Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in hell did this mongrel spring from, I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
Click to expand...

Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.


----------



## westwall

montelatici said:


> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*







Italy is one of the most screwed up countries on the planet.  We should listen to them why?


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
Click to expand...

So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, a guy with Indian, Muslim, Hindu, Brahman background calling me a foreigner.  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in hell did this mongrel spring from, I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
Click to expand...


----------



## Juicin

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in hell did this mongrel spring from, I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in hell did this mongrel spring from, I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
Click to expand...


Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many

They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
Click to expand...

Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant sell.  Wrong profession.  You Indian / Pakistani Muslims also run a lot of those cell phone stores don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think an Indian got the money to open up a franchise in the US?
> 
> He has an engineering degree
> 
> lol Indian paupers don't come to America. 90% of us have a bachelors. And the 10% that don't are house wives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I run into all those Indian engineers at gas stations, 7-11's, and cell phone stores.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask teh old man at your local tobacco store or liquor store
> 
> 90% of us have bachelors, lol
> 
> https://www.census.gov/prod/2012pubs/acsbr10-19.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as an Indian Muslim with Hindu ancestry, do you eat a lot of steak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea jew, I'm an American
> 
> My father didnt' tell me about caste until I was an adult, and he sure as shit never said I was a Brahmin. Or one of the "chosen people" (lol chosen for what I wonder)
> 
> Do you eat bacon Jew? Probably not because you're not a good American
> 
> Goat fucker
> 
> edit - and I mean American bacon you foreigner, lol
Click to expand...



A lot of people don't eat bacon, pork can be hard to digest.  If not cooked properly, it can make you very ill.

why do you have to eat bacon to be a good american, a lot of people don't eat meat.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
Click to expand...

Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
Click to expand...

If you're above 50 and you're eating a lot of bacon, you're asking for a heart attack.  I miss having prosciutto pizza, but that was eons ago.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
Click to expand...


Breyers actions are enough

And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers

Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing

Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them. 

Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
Click to expand...


This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're above 50 and you're eating a lot of bacon, you're asking for a heart attack.  I miss having prosciutto pizza, but that was eons ago.
Click to expand...


Oh and the most famous Rahm Emmanuel, white house chief of staff.

Sitting in the situation room

There is an obvious one, forgot about him

That shit is fucking scary


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
Click to expand...


America first?

Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
Click to expand...


Trump is Volemort?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol only happens to traitors

http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
Click to expand...


And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here

I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well

Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
Click to expand...

Any other evil dual citizen Jews in the govt. you would like to inform us about?  Make sure to check under your bed before you sleep.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
Click to expand...

Nice.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
Click to expand...


Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.

You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
Click to expand...


I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.


----------



## Coyote

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> 
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any other evil dual citizen Jews in the govt. you would like to inform us about?  Make sure to check under your bed before you sleep.
Click to expand...


and the cracker jacks boxes - there may be a jew hidden in there!


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
Click to expand...



No juice, just dry pulp that should be tossed in the compost.


----------



## Roudy

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
Click to expand...

Winner!


----------



## aris2chat

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any other evil dual citizen Jews in the govt. you would like to inform us about?  Make sure to check under your bed before you sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the cracker jacks boxes - there may be a jew hidden in there!
Click to expand...



I used to love those.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
Click to expand...


We come from very similar social systems.

Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on

My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either

If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood

You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.

It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood


----------



## Coyote

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> 
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any other evil dual citizen Jews in the govt. you would like to inform us about?  Make sure to check under your bed before you sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the cracker jacks boxes - there may be a jew hidden in there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love those.
Click to expand...


Me too....back then the prizes were kind of cool


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
Click to expand...


You make a lot of assumptions.  That's kind of amusing


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
Click to expand...

Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a lot of assumptions.  That's kind of amusing
Click to expand...


Not an Ashkenazi on the planet who has anything nearing the blood they imagine to be "the chosen people" lol

Probably not a Jew either but I don't know any Arab Jews or Ethiopian Jews so maybe they exist. I doubt it htough


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
Click to expand...



Why?  Don't most men have their brains in their genitals, at least half the time?


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a lot of assumptions.  That's kind of amusing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not an Ashkenazi on the planet who has anything nearing the blood they imagine to be "the chosen people" lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
> 
> 
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
Click to expand...


Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol

We're a former British colony, you speak with Jew accents

And our language is much closer to English than Hebrew, it's a very easy transition. My father doesn't even have an accent. Turn on BBC if you want to see an articulate Indian speak english. Hundreds of millions of us

The Indian supreme court hears cases in English


----------



## Hossfly

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any other evil dual citizen Jews in the govt. you would like to inform us about?  Make sure to check under your bed before you sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the cracker jacks boxes - there may be a jew hidden in there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too....back then the prizes were kind of cool
Click to expand...

I ate a box of Cracker Jacks today. Didn't imagine the subject would come up.


----------



## aris2chat

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
Click to expand...



The main nasty that kept coming back to life to kill Harry.


----------



## Roudy

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
Click to expand...

Mud Bloods....Mud Bloods...I see lots of Mud Bloods!


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mud Bloods....Mud Bloods...I see lots of Mud Bloods!
Click to expand...


You don't like thinking about how your women have been raped and pillaged for generations do you?

Where do you come from?

Where is your home Jew?

Certainly not here, lol

"never again, we'll hide in a sea of Muslims"


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to work on those interwebs skills if you want to link an image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!


----------



## Coyote

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have a gibberish translator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to an American evangelical, I know you probably haven't met many
> 
> They'll tell you what happens when they group you up in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Mud Blood, so you don't like Jews, and evangelicals because they don't hate Jews like you do, don't don't like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The main nasty that kept coming back to life to kill Harry.
Click to expand...


That's right...the damn bugger wouldn't stay dead...


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mud Bloods....Mud Bloods...I see lots of Mud Bloods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like thinking about how your women have been raped and pillaged for generations do you?
> 
> Where do you come from?
> 
> Where is your home Jew?
> 
> Certainly not here, lol
> 
> "never again, we'll hide in a sea of Muslims"
Click to expand...

Where is "here"?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
Click to expand...


How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll

taking years off your life here

there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.

It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
Click to expand...

Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
Click to expand...

Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol
> 
> We're a former British colony, you speak with Jew accents
> 
> And our language is much closer to English than Hebrew, it's a very easy transition.
Click to expand...



Why can't I understand all the phone techs who read a script.  I grew up between europe and the middle east, also traveled extensively in India.
Phone tech, doctor, don't understand what they are saying half the time.  Some Indians speak excellent english, just not the ones that work in the US or connected on the phone to trouble shoot problems.  I wish they did speak clear queens english.  Some barely speak english at all.


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.
Click to expand...


Or gets led around by the nose by Jews

Either way, might as well be

Certainly likes Israel well enough to be treated like one.


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
Click to expand...


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
Click to expand...


I'm an American, and my family was British educated.

The older ones have British accents.

They to a man speak better English than your family.

How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol

edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
Click to expand...

I think the Jews fared pretty well.  4000 years and still kicking.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Juicin

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


it matters to them, you don't get endogamy pinky

They're like white nationalists on steroids


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Jews fared pretty well.  4000 years and still kicking.
Click to expand...


Yea all 10 million of you, lol

You think that's faring well?


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
Click to expand...

Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Jews fared pretty well.  4000 years and still kicking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea all 10 million of you, lol
> 
> You think that's faring well?
Click to expand...

Quality, not quantity, Brahma.


----------



## Juicin

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sounds like you did


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol
Click to expand...


I lived in India when I was very very young, and that is where I learned English... the English we learned had a welsh accent, according to my mother.



> We're a former British colony, you speak with Jew accents



What is a "Jew accent"?  I don't think that exists....



> And our language is much closer to English than Hebrew, it's a very easy transition. My father doesn't even have an accent. Turn on BBC if you want to see an articulate Indian speak english. Hundreds of millions of us



You do because you were a former colony.  But even Indians have a distinct accent based on the type of English that is taught.

Do you speak Hindi?  Urdu?  Neither is close to english not in the least.



> The Indian supreme court hears cases in English



And...?


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> 
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol
> 
> We're a former British colony, you speak with Jew accents
> 
> And our language is much closer to English than Hebrew, it's a very easy transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I understand all the phone techs who read a script.  I grew up between europe and the middle east, also traveled extensively in India.
> Phone tech, doctor, don't understand what they are saying half the time.  Some Indians speak excellent english, just not the ones that work in the US or connected on the phone to trouble shoot problems.  I wish they did speak clear queens english.  Some barely speak english at all.
Click to expand...

Never call customer service after hours, you'll always get someone from Juicy Mud Blood's hometown.


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a *progrom*? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
Click to expand...


I think you mean "pogrom".  Try to keep up with terminology dude.


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a lot of assumptions.  That's kind of amusing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not an Ashkenazi on the planet who has anything nearing the blood they imagine to be "the chosen people" lol
> 
> Probably not a Jew either but I don't know any Arab Jews or Ethiopian Jews so maybe they exist. I doubt it htough
Click to expand...



Right out of the antisemitic hand book


----------



## Roudy

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it matters to them, you don't get endogamy pinky
> 
> They're like white nationalists on steroids
Click to expand...

Is Endogamy Pinky a new game you can download on your cell phone?


----------



## Juicin

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
Click to expand...


Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.

The indian accent has no comedic value

Bernie Sanders? lol

That nasally voice almost all Jews have


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> 
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in India when I was very very young, and that is where I learned English... the English we learned had a welsh accent, according to my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're a former British colony, you speak with Jew accents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a "Jew accent"?  I don't think that exists....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our language is much closer to English than Hebrew, it's a very easy transition. My father doesn't even have an accent. Turn on BBC if you want to see an articulate Indian speak english. Hundreds of millions of us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do because you were a former colony.  But even Indians have a distinct accent based on the type of English that is taught.
> 
> Do you speak Hindi?  Urdu?  Neither is close to english not in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian supreme court hears cases in English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And...?
Click to expand...


Spell check had fixed it to program, you're right though

Thanks for that useless tid bit, lol


----------



## Coyote

Roudy said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.
Click to expand...




According to some I'm a Muslim.

According to others I'm an Atheist.

Now I'm a Jew.

That must make me a mudblood 

I prefer to think of it as quicksand though.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol only happens to traitors
> 
> http://inauguralclock.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/crematoria.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a *progrom*? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you mean "pogrom".  Try to keep up with terminology dude.
Click to expand...


And you could fill 20 Israels with perfect English speaking Indians.

While you couldn't even fill 1 Israel with jews who speak anything nearing standard American English, lol

Including American Jews


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
Click to expand...


You're thinking Brooklyn.

Indian accents are quite funny in a comedy routine, particularly when discussing marriage brokering and hotels....The Very Best Hotel Marigold?

Thing is...most indians I know are kind of nicer than you.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to some I'm a Muslim.
> 
> According to others I'm an Atheist.
> 
> Now I'm a Jew.
> 
> That must make me a mudblood
> 
> I prefer to think of it as quicksand though.
Click to expand...


You're certailny a zionist, if you're not a Jew I don't understand what you are.

Doesn't really matter to me

Your views sound like a Jews views though, I'm pretty good at picking out the evangelicals from the secular fascists.


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a *progrom*? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you mean "pogrom".  Try to keep up with terminology dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you could fill 20 Israels with perfect English speaking Indians.
> 
> While you couldn't even fill 1 Israel with jews who speak anything nearing standard American English, lol
> 
> Including American Jews
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you haven't spent much time in America.


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We come from very similar social systems.
> 
> Your status as Jew is based on your mothers "essence" and her mothers and so on and so on
> 
> My status as a Brahmin is based on my fathers lineage and his fathers and so on and so on. ALthough I can't be a bastard either
> 
> If your matrilineal line as a Jew is purely Jewish for 3,000 years that would make you pure of blood. You're not the chosen people if you don't have the chosen blood
> 
> You're not the son of a sage if your father didn't have a sages blood.
> 
> It's the standards by which our societies breed. You don't meet them mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there ya have it.  Coyote is a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to some I'm a Muslim.
> 
> According to others I'm an Atheist.
> 
> Now I'm a Jew.
> 
> That must make me a mudblood
> 
> I prefer to think of it as quicksand though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're certailny a zionist, if you're not a Jew I don't understand what you are.
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me
> 
> Your views sound like a Jews views though, I'm pretty good at picking out the evangelicals from the secular fascists.
Click to expand...


Interesting analysis.

Incorrect however.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking Brooklyn.
> 
> Indian accents are quite funny in a comedy routine, particularly when discussing marriage brokering and hotels....The Very Best Hotel Marigold?
> 
> Thing is...most indians I know are kind of nicer than you.
Click to expand...


NY, Rhode Island, Jersey, Maine, Maryland, Florida, Delaware...A bit more than NY


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing...did I miss a Harry Potter novel somewhere?  Which one is Voldemort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mud Bloods....Mud Bloods...I see lots of Mud Bloods!
Click to expand...







  Or 



might have been a better choice


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking Brooklyn.
> 
> Indian accents are quite funny in a comedy routine, particularly when discussing marriage brokering and hotels....The Very Best Hotel Marigold?
> 
> Thing is...most indians I know are kind of nicer than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY, Rhode Island, Jersey, Maine, Maryland, Florida, Delaware...A bit more than NY
Click to expand...


How do you account for your lack of knowledge then?  I'm willing to bet if you talked on a phone with a Jew you would have no idea they were a Jew if they were from Toledo or San Francisco or Bethesda.


----------



## Juicin

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent

Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
Click to expand...


I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking Brooklyn.
> 
> Indian accents are quite funny in a comedy routine, particularly when discussing marriage brokering and hotels....The Very Best Hotel Marigold?
> 
> Thing is...most indians I know are kind of nicer than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY, Rhode Island, Jersey, Maine, Maryland, Florida, Delaware...A bit more than NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you account for your lack of knowledge then?  I'm willing to bet if you talked on a phone with a Jew you would have no idea they were a Jew if they were from Toledo or San Francisco or Bethesda.
Click to expand...


By the numbers? Probably would be able to

I don't know if I could pick through NYers, but you give me samplings of Rhode Island with goy and Jew I bet money I can pick out the Jew


----------



## aris2chat

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
Click to expand...



Lots


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking Brooklyn.
> 
> Indian accents are quite funny in a comedy routine, particularly when discussing marriage brokering and hotels....The Very Best Hotel Marigold?
> 
> Thing is...most indians I know are kind of nicer than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY, Rhode Island, Jersey, Maine, Maryland, Florida, Delaware...A bit more than NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you account for your lack of knowledge then?  I'm willing to bet if you talked on a phone with a Jew you would have no idea they were a Jew if they were from Toledo or San Francisco or Bethesda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the numbers? Probably would be able to
> 
> I don't know if I could pick through NYers, but you give me samplings of Rhode Island with goy and Jew I bet money I can pick out the Jew
Click to expand...


Pardon, but I'm highly skeptical.  As far as I can determine there is no universal "Jewish" accent.  The stereotype is the New York Jewish accent which is what is usually parodied.


----------



## Indeependent

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So scrotum brain, you think Breyer and Ginsburg are dual citizens?  Can you post any proof to that affect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol
Click to expand...

You obviously don't associate with H1-Bs.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
Click to expand...


If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you

I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you'd think you'd take a topic like this more seriously.
> 
> You must feel safe a long way from here, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what you'll say and do next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> *They to a man speak better English than your family.*
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
Click to expand...


This is disturbing.  How do you know Roudy's family?


----------



## Juicin

Indeependent said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> scrotum brain? you are really socially malformed, did you ever even get teased in English?
> 
> I didn't say they were, I suspect that's why you didn't quote me directly, lol
> 
> Only the Israeli government knows
> 
> 
> 
> Aha.  So you don't have proof just some suspicions at your mosque about them being dual citizens.  Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyers actions are enough
> 
> And so are people like Feinstein and Shumers
> 
> Feinstein in that article I linked specifically came out and had to pretend to not care what Israelis think. Amusing
> 
> Schumer is really blatant about it too, those are ht most famous ones. The Jewish block is universally pro Israel though. There are no anti zionists among them.
> 
> Bernie has the most liberal position among them, and it's not very liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you learn English at this Indian academy?  And of course about those evil dual citizen Jooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians almost universally speak better English than Jews, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously don't associate with H1-Bs.
Click to expand...


Those aren't Indian Americans...Those are guest workers our* corps have shipped in


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
Click to expand...



Jeff Foxworthy is effing funny....I love him.  As far as comics I also love Tom Leher.  My tastes are wide ranging.


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How well do you think your line fared through a progrom? lolllll
> 
> taking years off your life here
> 
> there are no good American jokes as an Indian. I grew up around white kids I would know. Never heard anything that would even have me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> It's easy to get a jews hackles raised though, mud blood
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love to talk English with an Indian accent.  My friends and I spend hours perfecting it.  Do you talk with an Indian accent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking Brooklyn.
> 
> Indian accents are quite funny in a comedy routine, particularly when discussing marriage brokering and hotels....The Very Best Hotel Marigold?
> 
> Thing is...most indians I know are kind of nicer than you.
Click to expand...



bronx is worse IMHO


----------



## Juicin

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol


----------



## Coyote

Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol
Click to expand...


I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....
Click to expand...


Well what he really thought and did isn't clear

But what that guy believes is pretty clear, the Jews are going to burn


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.



Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what he really thought and did isn't clear
> 
> But what that guy believes is pretty clear, the Jews are going to burn
Click to expand...


What is most clear is one central message that is often repeated:  Love God with all your heart and soul and treat your neighbor as you would yourself.  That includes Jews btw.

A good message no?


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
Click to expand...


You've been listening to Roudy?

This is getting weirder and weirder....


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jeff Foxworthy is your idea of a great comic that's good for you
> 
> I would not put Jeff Foxworthy or the fat cable guy on my list as good comics. But that's just my opinion. Bill Hicks and the guy who drinks whiskey with foxworthy is funny, that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what he really thought and did isn't clear
> 
> But what that guy believes is pretty clear, the Jews are going to burn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is most clear is one central message that is often repeated:  Love God with all your heart and soul and treat your neighbor as you would yourself.  That includes Jews btw.
> 
> A good message no?
Click to expand...


Most Christians don't take that from it

I'm not sure why you think that was his message

If it was it didn't get through


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
Click to expand...


Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there

No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
Click to expand...


----------



## Juicin

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You scared Roudy away, he was upset about you wanted to burn him, he won't recognize the true lord

He was very angry at you, he told me


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
Click to expand...


You think?

Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared Roudy away, he was upset about you wanted to burn him, he won't recognize the true lord
> 
> He was very angry at you, he told me
Click to expand...


...about those voices....


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
Click to expand...


It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere

There are only two major languages here.


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what he really thought and did isn't clear
> 
> But what that guy believes is pretty clear, the Jews are going to burn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is most clear is one central message that is often repeated:  Love God with all your heart and soul and treat your neighbor as you would yourself.  That includes Jews btw.
> 
> A good message no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Christians don't take that from it
> 
> I'm not sure why you think that was his message
> 
> If it was it didn't get through
Click to expand...


Not his fault his followers have comprehension problems.


----------



## Hossfly

Juicin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared Roudy away, he was upset about you wanted to burn him, he won't recognize the true lord
> 
> He was very angry at you, he told me
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere
> 
> There are only two major languages here.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Do you not know any of the languages of your heritage?  Language is the medium by which a culture is passed on.  It's also the means of understanding other cultures.

People who are fluent in more than one language are fluent in more than one culture.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> jesus is also going to burn the Jews when he returns, I don't take moral cues from Arabs anyway pinky, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what he really thought and did isn't clear
> 
> But what that guy believes is pretty clear, the Jews are going to burn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is most clear is one central message that is often repeated:  Love God with all your heart and soul and treat your neighbor as you would yourself.  That includes Jews btw.
> 
> A good message no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Christians don't take that from it
> 
> I'm not sure why you think that was his message
> 
> If it was it didn't get through
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not his fault his followers have comprehension problems.
Click to expand...


You don't blame him for not being clear? lol


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...Jesus was a pretty mellow dude with a decent message.  I think you're overrating the whole flaming swords over east of Eden thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what he really thought and did isn't clear
> 
> But what that guy believes is pretty clear, the Jews are going to burn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is most clear is one central message that is often repeated:  Love God with all your heart and soul and treat your neighbor as you would yourself.  That includes Jews btw.
> 
> A good message no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Christians don't take that from it
> 
> I'm not sure why you think that was his message
> 
> If it was it didn't get through
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not his fault his followers have comprehension problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't blame him for not being clear? lol
Click to expand...


He was quite clear.

Unfortunately....there's an epidemic of earwax.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere
> 
> There are only two major languages here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Do you not know any of the languages of your heritage?  Language is the medium by which a culture is passed on.  It's also the means of understanding other cultures.
> 
> People who are fluent in more than one language are fluent in more than one culture.
Click to expand...


I only speak two, french badly, I wasn't allowed to learn Hindi. 

I think it was a combination of my father not wanting to be the other ( like your parents givng you a speech "therapy" class) and the other half my mom not wanting us speaking a separate language she didn't understand. I wanted to though in an undisciplined way

Language will only be useful if you use it. Had I learned Hindi I'm not sure what I would do with it beyond speak to family and use it at Indian restaurants, and I hate Indian food. Should have learned spanish but instead all I have down is cuss words and drugs


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere
> 
> There are only two major languages here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Do you not know any of the languages of your heritage?  Language is the medium by which a culture is passed on.  It's also the means of understanding other cultures.
> 
> People who are fluent in more than one language are fluent in more than one culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only speak two, french badly, I wasn't allowed to learn Hindi.
> 
> I think it was a combination of my father not wanting to be the other ( like your parents givng you a speech "therapy" class) and the other half my mom not wanting us speaking a separate language she didn't understand. I wanted to though in an undisciplined way
> 
> Language will only be useful if you use it. Had I learned Hindi I'm not sure what I would do with it beyond speak to family and use it at Indian restaurants, and I hate Indian food. Should have learned spanish but instead all I have down is cuss words and drugs
Click to expand...


Ironically - my parents wanted me to keep my language skills (it was the school that thought something was wrong)....we lived in India and France and I knew, from India - a child's version of Hindi/Nepali mix, and from France - french.  When we came back to the US, I wanted nothing to do with it.  Kids want to fit in.  To my regret I was pretty stubborn.  I plan on relearning at least French and would like to know others.  I even learned some Russian.  My cousin married a Bolivian.  She was also a spanish major - both her sons were raised bilingual with no problems.

There's nothing wrong with being multi-lingual...it's great.


----------



## Juicin

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere
> 
> There are only two major languages here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Do you not know any of the languages of your heritage?  Language is the medium by which a culture is passed on.  It's also the means of understanding other cultures.
> 
> People who are fluent in more than one language are fluent in more than one culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only speak two, french badly, I wasn't allowed to learn Hindi.
> 
> I think it was a combination of my father not wanting to be the other ( like your parents givng you a speech "therapy" class) and the other half my mom not wanting us speaking a separate language she didn't understand. I wanted to though in an undisciplined way
> 
> Language will only be useful if you use it. Had I learned Hindi I'm not sure what I would do with it beyond speak to family and use it at Indian restaurants, and I hate Indian food. Should have learned spanish but instead all I have down is cuss words and drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically - my parents wanted me to keep my language skills (it was the school that thought something was wrong)....we lived in India and France and I knew, from India - a child's version of Hindi/Nepali mix, and from France - french.  When we came back to the US, I wanted nothing to do with it.  Kids want to fit in.  To my regret I was pretty stubborn.  I plan on relearning at least French and would like to know others.  I even learned some Russian.  My cousin married a Bolivian.  She was also a spanish major - both her sons were raised bilingual with no problems.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being multi-lingual...it's great.
Click to expand...


Yea but it's a lot of work to put in for something you can't really use if you don't pick it up as a child.

That's why Americans don't do it


----------



## Coyote

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere
> 
> There are only two major languages here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Do you not know any of the languages of your heritage?  Language is the medium by which a culture is passed on.  It's also the means of understanding other cultures.
> 
> People who are fluent in more than one language are fluent in more than one culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only speak two, french badly, I wasn't allowed to learn Hindi.
> 
> I think it was a combination of my father not wanting to be the other ( like your parents givng you a speech "therapy" class) and the other half my mom not wanting us speaking a separate language she didn't understand. I wanted to though in an undisciplined way
> 
> Language will only be useful if you use it. Had I learned Hindi I'm not sure what I would do with it beyond speak to family and use it at Indian restaurants, and I hate Indian food. Should have learned spanish but instead all I have down is cuss words and drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically - my parents wanted me to keep my language skills (it was the school that thought something was wrong)....we lived in India and France and I knew, from India - a child's version of Hindi/Nepali mix, and from France - french.  When we came back to the US, I wanted nothing to do with it.  Kids want to fit in.  To my regret I was pretty stubborn.  I plan on relearning at least French and would like to know others.  I even learned some Russian.  My cousin married a Bolivian.  She was also a spanish major - both her sons were raised bilingual with no problems.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being multi-lingual...it's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but it's a lot of work to put in for something you can't really use if you don't pick it up as a child.
> 
> That's why Americans don't do it
Click to expand...


Value isn't always dependent on usefulness.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> America first?
> 
> Look out the window your'e living in that harry potter novel. What the fuck do you think he means when Trump says America First? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Volemort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the American public are his followers? I don't follow where you're going here
> 
> I'm pretty sure Zionists are voldemort and his followers. Ethnocentrism doesn't wear well
> 
> Some irony in a Zionist calling trump fucking voldemort when they support ethnic cleansing and denial of basic rights to people who are born and die under their sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what fantasy novel you are inhabiting with your talk of "mudbloods".  Sounds to me like you are one of the self-endowed genetic elites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mud Bloods....Mud Bloods...I see lots of Mud Bloods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or View attachment 74612
> 
> might have been a better choice
Click to expand...

The Mud Blood on the right.


----------



## Roudy

Coyote said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American, and my family was British educated.
> 
> The older ones have British accents.
> 
> They to a man speak better English than your family.
> 
> How many Indian doctors do you know that speak with an accent worse than a NY Jews? lol
> 
> edit - damn i keep forgetting you're never here, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look all accents are funny, but the Indian accent in particular has to be the funniest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro a Jewish accent is the most satirized in this country, and you people have been living here generations.
> 
> The indian accent has no comedic value
> 
> Bernie Sanders? lol
> 
> That nasally voice almost all Jews have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to many funny comics who can pull of the southerner or Appalachian accent
> 
> Plenty of comics who can pull of a Jewish grandmother though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you've never listened to Jeff Foxworthy and his peers eh?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared Roudy away, he was upset about you wanted to burn him, he won't recognize the true lord
> 
> He was very angry at you, he told me
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I gotta tell you Hoss, your memes in this thread have been killers!


----------



## Roudy




----------



## Boston1

Juicin said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Indians in the US with dual citizenship.  So you have mud blood, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing.
> 
> Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--)
> 
> And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters
> 
> But having 20 of them in our congress?
> 
> Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it.
> 
> And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?
> 
> That's why it's a problem
Click to expand...


OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication

I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing. 

But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing. 

I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from


----------



## Boston1

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> True to form, has a list of Jews in govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Jews?
> 
> The government is large and I have no desire to make a list, if you don't know the SCOTUS justices well....never mind forgot you're a foreigner
> 
> Can tell by the name and the position 99% of the time.
> 
> Like thinks we should give a fuck what Israelis think about our Iran deal, lollll
> 
> Traitors
Click to expand...


And how does this relate to the issue of a dual citizen being appointed to the ambassadors position ?


----------



## Boston1

Juicin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, a guy with Indian, Muslim, Hindu, Brahman background calling me a foreigner.  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in hell did this mongrel spring from, I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
Click to expand...


There's burning involved in the appointment of an ambassador ? And what does friendship have to do with it ? So whats an ambassadors appointment got to do with evangelicals ? 

Do you actually have a single clue what this thread is supposed to be about


----------



## Roudy

Boston1 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in hell did this mongrel spring from, I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's burning involved in the appointment of an ambassador ? And what does friendship have to do with it ? So whats an ambassadors appointment got to do with evangelicals ?
> 
> Do you actually have a single clue what this thread is supposed to be about
Click to expand...

I don't think Allah gifted Juicy Tutti Fruitt with a rational mind.


----------



## Unkotare

Juicin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents are utterly fascinating...when we returned to the states, I was forced to take "speech therapy" classes to get rid of my accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Roudys parents didnt care enough for him to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been listening to Roudy?
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he told me he was an American and spoke 5 languages, pretty obvious what his back story is there
> 
> No American speaks 5 languages without being forced to learn them, lolll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?
> 
> Depends on where you have lived...language is cultural richness.  And fluency in more than one - wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to bring you much cultural richness unless it's spanish if you're living in the western hemisphere
> 
> There are only two major languages here.
Click to expand...



What do you imagine "major" to mean?


----------



## Mindful

Boston1 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0 of them would die for the right to keep their dual citizenship
> 
> Hordes of Jews would take the rope to die in protest
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing.
> 
> Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--)
> 
> And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters
> 
> But having 20 of them in our congress?
> 
> Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it.
> 
> And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?
> 
> That's why it's a problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication
> 
> I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing.
> 
> But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing.
> 
> I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from
Click to expand...


That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?


----------



## Boston1

Roudy said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go home to the trailer pinky, take your arthritis pills
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's burning involved in the appointment of an ambassador ? And what does friendship have to do with it ? So whats an ambassadors appointment got to do with evangelicals ?
> 
> Do you actually have a single clue what this thread is supposed to be about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Allah gifted Juicy Tutti Fruitt with a rational mind.
Click to expand...



Doesn't look like it does it. Kinda looks like someone left the door to the computer room unlocked. 

Although I am curious whats up with Italy is all up in arms over with this dual citizen thing


----------



## Boston1

Mindful said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Most Jews do not hold dual citizenship.  I certainly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing.
> 
> Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--)
> 
> And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters
> 
> But having 20 of them in our congress?
> 
> Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it.
> 
> And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?
> 
> That's why it's a problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication
> 
> I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing.
> 
> But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing.
> 
> I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
Click to expand...


Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about. 

I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time. 

So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?


----------



## Roudy

Boston1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you? You ain't a bit funny.
> 
> 
> 
> He's funny just being himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to see you burn when his lord comes, lol
> 
> He is not your friend
> 
> Very strange how Jews are willing to even talk to Evangelicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's burning involved in the appointment of an ambassador ? And what does friendship have to do with it ? So whats an ambassadors appointment got to do with evangelicals ?
> 
> Do you actually have a single clue what this thread is supposed to be about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Allah gifted Juicy Tutti Fruitt with a rational mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like it does it. Kinda looks like someone left the door to the computer room unlocked.
> 
> Although I am curious whats up with Italy is all up in arms over with this dual citizen thing
Click to expand...

Not sure what happened there, maybe he was dropped on his head during his family's migration to the US. Hopefully he's a legal immigrant.

I wonder if the Mud Blood dual citizen can refer me to a good Indian restaurant. I love lamb saag.


----------



## Coyote

I adore Indian food...mmmmmmm


----------



## Roudy

Why do the stingy bastsrds charge for the bread?!  I get very upset. All restaurants, even Persian and Arab restaurants bring you bread without charging you.  Don't  they understand that when people enter a restaurant, they need their dose of carbohydrate immediately and without having to pay for it?!

Maybe the Mud Blood the good American dual citizen can create a "no charge for bread" campaign.   Will look good on his college application.


----------



## Coyote

Roudy said:


> Why do the stingy bastsrds charge for the bread?!  I get very upset. All restaurants, even Persian and Arab restaurants bring you bread without charging you.  Don't  they understand that when people enter a restaurant, they need their dose of carbohydrate immediately and without having to pay for it?!
> 
> Maybe the Mud Blood the good American can create a "no charge for bread" campaign.   Will look good on his college application.



The bread is the best part ....I always get an extra order to take home


----------



## Roudy

I like dipping the bread in the lamb saag or chicken masala. But Persians bring you the same heated tanoor bread as much as you want and they don't charge you. They also bring mint leaves and feta cheese for you to stay busy getting fat while they bring you even more fattening food.


----------



## Coyote

Roudy said:


> I like dipping the bread in the lamb saag or chicken masala. But Persians bring you the same heated tanoor bread as much as you want and they don't charge you. They also bring mint leaves and feta cheese for you to stay busy getting fat while they bring you even more fattening food.


There is a Persian restaurant where my mother lives - I love going there.  They have a wonderful soup, Osh, which I get every time.  It's a one-woman enterprise and she specializes in Persian "comfort food".


----------



## Roudy

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like dipping the bread in the lamb saag or chicken masala. But Persians bring you the same heated tanoor bread as much as you want and they don't charge you. They also bring mint leaves and feta cheese for you to stay busy getting fat while they bring you even more fattening food.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Persian restaurant where my mother lives - I love going there.  They have a wonderful soup, Osh, which I get every time.  It's a one-woman enterprise and she specializes in Persian "comfort food".
Click to expand...

Those are the best. Persians have a dish similar to lamb saag it's called Gormeh Sabzi, but it isn't as spicy. The reason these cuisines are so similar is because ancient Persia used to include India.


----------



## Roudy

I wonder when juicy tutti fruitti is going to come back from the Friday mosque sermon. Looks like the imam is giving a long speech about those dual citizen mud blood Jews.


----------



## montelatici

Boston1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the native born populace?
> 
> At least 1 in 5 have israeli citizenship
> 
> I've didn't grow up with anyone who wasn't an immigrant who had dual citizenship
> 
> The thing about Israel is most American Jews didn't leave Israel to begin with.
> 
> Indians left India. Germans left Germany. They aren't going to pay a price to hold citizenship of a country they left, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing.
> 
> Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--)
> 
> And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters
> 
> But having 20 of them in our congress?
> 
> Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it.
> 
> And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?
> 
> That's why it's a problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication
> 
> I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing.
> 
> But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing.
> 
> I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
Click to expand...


The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, sounds like you've had your medication and are a tad confused about this whole citizenship thing.
> 
> Although far be it for me to comment on anyone else's grammars ;--)
> 
> And just for giggles, what exactly was the problem with this ambassador ? So what if he's a dual citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters
> 
> But having 20 of them in our congress?
> 
> Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it.
> 
> And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?
> 
> That's why it's a problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication
> 
> I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing.
> 
> But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing.
> 
> I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.
Click to expand...

The thing is your post attacked other Jew hating bigots like mud blood juicy like flies to shit. 

But go ahead, tell us how you aren't an antisemite.  Ha ha ha.

_"Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews. Americans should take note."_

_"Dual loyalty Jews"_. Hmmmm where have we heard that one before? :

Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Dual loyalty*
A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well an ambassador is generally a puff post given to donors. I don't think it generally matters
> 
> But having 20 of them in our congress?
> 
> Getting national security briefs? I don't know if Ginsberg and Breyer are dual citizens but Breyer sure acts like it.
> 
> And it's so out of hand an Israeli PM speaks in our congress? A nation of 5 million talking to us like their opinion matters?
> 
> That's why it's a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication
> 
> I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing.
> 
> But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing.
> 
> I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is your post attacked other Jew hating bigots like mud blood juicy like flies to shit.
> 
> But go ahead, tell us how you aren't an antisemite.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Of course I am not an antisemite.  I am opposed to all dual citizens.  Like this guy born in Taiwan, one of our closest allies. He obviously renounced his Taiwanese citizenship, but didn't mean it.


"Edward Lin, the U.S. Navy officer suspected of spying for China and Taiwan, had scores of friends in sensitive places, if the number of contacts who “endorsed” him for military and security “skills” on LinkedIn, the professional networking site, is any guide."

http://www.newsweek.com/edward-lin-...-navy-espionage-linkedin-death-penalty-447598


----------



## Roudy

Nooooo, you're not an antisemite.  Noooo not at all.  You just found it extremely important to alert the world about those "dual loyalty Joooooos".   The cat got out of the bag a long time ago on that one.
Nazi boy:
_"Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews. Americans should take note."_

_"Dual loyalty Jews"_!!

Red alert!  It's those evil Joooos again!

Hmmmm where have we heard that one before? :

Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Dual loyalty*
A canard found in _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_, but dating to before that document, is that Jews are more loyal to world Jewry than to their own country. Since the establishment of the state of Israel, this canard has taken the form of accusations that Jewish citizens of countries such as the United States are more loyal to Israel than to their country of residence.


----------



## Boston1

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK yeah, might need to reduce your medication
> 
> I understand if your having trouble with the dosage. Even the best shrinks bare basically just guessing.
> 
> But do go on about this "puff post" thing, and how that somehow relates to this particular appointment. Or whatever nonsense about the "20 of them in congress" thing.
> 
> I'm super curious about how a white supremacist, Indian, hindu, Muslim, native wherever dreamed up the Jooooooo hatred from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is your post attacked other Jew hating bigots like mud blood juicy like flies to shit.
> 
> But go ahead, tell us how you aren't an antisemite.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am not an antisemite.
Click to expand...


LOL 

Thanks, I needed a good laugh


----------



## Mindful

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is your post attacked other Jew hating bigots like mud blood juicy like flies to shit.
> 
> But go ahead, tell us how you aren't an antisemite.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am not an antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks, I needed a good laugh
Click to expand...


The only thing one can do is mock them.


----------



## Roudy

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it then? Don't take the guy seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is your post attacked other Jew hating bigots like mud blood juicy like flies to shit.
> 
> But go ahead, tell us how you aren't an antisemite.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am not an antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks, I needed a good laugh
Click to expand...

What do you mean, can't you feel the all love he has for da Joooos?


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda like a medication issue, And no, the incoherence level is a tad to high to even bother trying to figure out what thats all about.
> 
> I suppose I should go back and reread the thread and see if I could figure out where he went off the beam, but I don't really have time.
> 
> So what is Italy all upset about ? Whats the big deal with dual citizenship ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big deal is that dual citizenship represents dual loyalty.  That's why you can't be commissioned if you have dual citizenship. But you haven't a clue about the military, never having served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is your post attacked other Jew hating bigots like mud blood juicy like flies to shit.
> 
> But go ahead, tell us how you aren't an antisemite.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am not an antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks, I needed a good laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean, can't you feel the all love he has for da Joooos?
Click to expand...


I certainly dislike the mindset of right-wingers, Jews included. However, in the grand scheme of things, right-wingers are a minority among Jews worldwide.


----------



## Roudy

Ah, the opinions of a Jew hating propagandist for Islamists are so important to us. 

America should take note, we should round up those dual loyalty Jews and kick them out, eh?


----------



## Boston1

Roudy said:


> Ah, the opinions of a Jew hating propagandist for Islamists are so important to us.
> 
> America should take note, we should round up those dual loyalty Jews and kick them out, eh?



You forgot the part about stamping a Star of David on them first. Very important step in not being antisemitic. 

PS 
I'd double like that last of yours Roudy except the system just doesn't allow it


----------



## Roudy

Boston1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the opinions of a Jew hating propagandist for Islamists are so important to us.
> 
> America should take note, we should round up those dual loyalty Jews and kick them out, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about stamping a Star of David on them first. Very important step in not being antisemitic.
> 
> PS
> I'd double like that last of yours Roudy except the system just doesn't allow it
Click to expand...

Awww too bad, yet another of the antisemite's wet dreams gets flushed down the toilet. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Boston1

Roudy said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the opinions of a Jew hating propagandist for Islamists are so important to us.
> 
> America should take note, we should round up those dual loyalty Jews and kick them out, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about stamping a Star of David on them first. Very important step in not being antisemitic.
> 
> PS
> I'd double like that last of yours Roudy except the system just doesn't allow it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww too bad, yet another of the antisemite's wet dreams gets flushed down the toilet. Heh heh heh.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure ole Monty uses a toilet, don't the traditionalists have some kinda stand up thing they can use wearing their dresses with ? 

However if he did have a toilet, I'm sure he'd have lots to flush. ;--) 

On the lighter side. This is a non issue. Seems like the whole dual citizenship thing is exactly as you say Roudy. Just another nothing to try and make into something if it belittles the Jewish state.


----------



## Roudy

This is where all his posts enevitably end up...


----------



## montelatici

You ZioNazis just can't handle the truth.  Your hackneyed response is to get into a Zionist circle jerk and accuse critics of Israel, especially those that show you to be morons, of antisemitism.  Grow up you whining punks, it has nothing to do with antisemitism, it has to do with your neo-Nazi thought processes.


----------



## Roudy

Did you post a picture of yourself again?

Sounds like you're the one whining about being exposed once again as a mentally ill antisemite.  Italy accepts dual citizenship yet you posted some stupid article that it doesn't, and then added your "dual loyalty Jews, America should take note!" shit. not to mention other lies and misrepresentations you made later.  Maybe you're the neo-Nazi garbage of humanity in need of psychological help, or perhaps a lobotomy.

Do you actually think anybody is falling for your "I'm not an antisemite" BS?  Ha ha ha.

Another of your posts ends up at its natural resting place.


----------



## Vikrant

Juicin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
Click to expand...


India does not allow dual citizenship. 

The countries that allow dual citizenship are: 
Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
Click to expand...

You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way. 

Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
Click to expand...


I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
back there for a visit


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy shows it does not accept dual loyalty Jews.  Americans should take note.
> 
> "Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi conveyed a discreet message to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about six weeks ago, proposing that Netanyahu reconsider the appointment of former Italian MP Fiamma Nirenstein as Israel’s next ambassador to Rome, an Israeli source familiar with the matter told Haaretz."
> read more: Italian prime minister asks Netanyahu to rethink choice of envoy to Rome - Israel News
> 
> *"PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy"*
> 
> *PM's pick for Israeli ambassador to Italy withdraws her candidacy*
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
Click to expand...









China does not.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have duel citizenship so  you can eat my kosher hotdog goy boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
Click to expand...


India does not allow dual citizenship. So Indians when they become US citizens they have to renounce their Indian citizenship. Because of this, many Indians are reluctant to become US citizens even though they qualify to become US citizens. However, it is not true that Indian government gives hard time to those Indians who renounce their Indian citizenship. As a matter of fact India issues an immigration card called PIO to ex Indians to make sure that ex Indians  do not experience difficulty while visiting India. I believe this card is renewable every 10 years.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
Click to expand...

They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what "duel" nationality is. But if you have professed loyalty to another country besides the United States, knowing which country you're first loyalty is to, is problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship. So Indians when they become US citizens they have to renounce their Indian citizenship. Because of this, many Indians are reluctant to become US citizens even though they qualify to become US citizens. However, it is not true that Indian government gives hard time to those Indians who renounce their Indian citizenship. As a matter of fact India issues an immigration card called PIO to ex Indians to make sure that ex Indians  do not experience difficulty while visiting India. I believe this card is renewable every 10 years.
Click to expand...

Correct and incorrect.  If you become a US citizen without first renouncing it pisses them off.  Indians just don't like it.  The POI card is like a ten year visa.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship. So Indians when they become US citizens they have to renounce their Indian citizenship. Because of this, many Indians are reluctant to become US citizens even though they qualify to become US citizens. However, it is not true that Indian government gives hard time to those Indians who renounce their Indian citizenship. As a matter of fact India issues an immigration card called PIO to ex Indians to make sure that ex Indians  do not experience difficulty while visiting India. I believe this card is renewable every 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct and incorrect.  If you become a US citizen without first renouncing it pisses them off.  Indians just don't like it.  The POI card is like a ten year visa.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you propose,    Monte dear?     there are lots of  DUAL CITIZENS in the USA------     the first  DUAL CITIZENS I knew were born in the USA-----but still had
> IRISH CITIZENSHIP----inherited from their Ireland born grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
Click to expand...


vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
Click to expand...


It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it. 

Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask "America or X country? One has to go you decide"
> 
> If they can't decide hang em
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> X could be Ireland, Israel, India, or the most obvious one China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
Click to expand...

What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.
Click to expand...


Your post does not make any sense.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> India does not allow dual citizenship.
> 
> The countries that allow dual citizenship are:
> Pakistan, Israel, UK, Canada, USA, China and few others.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
Click to expand...

Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
Click to expand...


sheeesh-----INDIA IS COLD------sorta-----I am amazed-----Indian American citizens I have known are-------PROUD INDIANS-----(even if they lost their citizenship---I guess)        Uhm------some came to the USA for benefits too------LOTS went to
England for the benefits--------the situation seems sad to me-----FORCED to
give up their HOMELAND        (wat-da-hell is WRONG with 'benefit' ???)


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sheeesh-----INDIA IS COLD------sorta-----I am amazed-----Indian American citizens I have known are-------PROUD INDIANS-----(even if they lost their citizenship---I guess)        Uhm------some came to the USA for benefits too------LOTS went to
> England for the benefits--------the situation seems sad to me-----FORCED to
> give up their HOMELAND        (wat-da-hell is WRONG with 'benefit' ???)
Click to expand...


They are straight forward.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense.
Click to expand...


I will explain   ROUDY------imagine----an indian goes to the USA for ----a good job as a surgeon-------he graduated an indian med school.......   his mommy and daddy
back there in India-----and his 11 brothers and sisters knocked themselves
out to put him thru med. school and-----may NEED his help in future times-----
and THE POOR INNOCENT CARDIOLOGIST----has a problem to visit his sick
old mama and his 11 brothers and sisters?    or to RETURN ????    I did not know---and ROUDY IS HORRIFIED


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
Click to expand...


You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa. 

May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will explain   ROUDY------imagine----an indian goes to the USA for ----a good job as a surgeon-------he graduated an indian med school.......   his mommy and daddy
> back there in India-----and his 11 brothers and sisters knocked themselves
> out to put him thru med. school and-----may NEED his help in future times-----
> and THE POOR INNOCENT CARDIOLOGIST----has a problem to visit his sick
> old mama and his 11 brothers and sisters?    or to RETURN ????    I did not know---and ROUDY IS HORRIFIED
Click to expand...


That is false. You do not have to attack India to justify Israeli dual citizenship


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with India.  They give Indians who become US citizens without renouncing their Indian citizenship an extremely hard time when they want to go back to India to visit their relatives.  The Brazilians are the same way.
> 
> Almost all other countries including EU, and even Arab / Muslim nations like Iran don't care about dual citizenship, except if the individual is looking to serve in a political office, which was the case with this thread that the OP misrepresented intentionally, in order to demonize Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
Click to expand...

"Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then they punch two holes in it making it invalid and then send it back.

The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physician and they travel back home frequently.

Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
Click to expand...


THAT'S a lot of rupees------IT IS A SCAM     (ain't nuthin' free in Israel-----I just got
back------just having family over  there is expensive------and the DAMNED WEDDINGS EVERY OTHER DAY!!!!!)


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
Click to expand...


That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S a lot of rupees------IT IS A SCAM     (ain't nuthin' free in Israel-----I just got
> back------just having family over  there is expensive------and the DAMNED WEDDINGS EVERY OTHER DAY!!!!!)
Click to expand...


Israel gets free dollars from the US that makes it easy for Israel to provide freebies to its citizens. All those wedding and still the tiny population


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will explain   ROUDY------imagine----an indian goes to the USA for ----a good job as a surgeon-------he graduated an indian med school.......   his mommy and daddy
> back there in India-----and his 11 brothers and sisters knocked themselves
> out to put him thru med. school and-----may NEED his help in future times-----
> and THE POOR INNOCENT CARDIOLOGIST----has a problem to visit his sick
> old mama and his 11 brothers and sisters?    or to RETURN ????    I did not know---and ROUDY IS HORRIFIED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is false. You do not have to attack India to justify Israeli dual citizenship
Click to expand...


I described a situation consistent with that which you called policy.    I am not
KNOCKING anyone.    It is possible that there are special circumstances
in that policy about which you are unaware.     I do know one can find a way to
get money to relatives in India------but----even that could be "controlled"


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will explain   ROUDY------imagine----an indian goes to the USA for ----a good job as a surgeon-------he graduated an indian med school.......   his mommy and daddy
> back there in India-----and his 11 brothers and sisters knocked themselves
> out to put him thru med. school and-----may NEED his help in future times-----
> and THE POOR INNOCENT CARDIOLOGIST----has a problem to visit his sick
> old mama and his 11 brothers and sisters?    or to RETURN ????    I did not know---and ROUDY IS HORRIFIED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is false. You do not have to attack India to justify Israeli dual citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I described a situation consistent with that which you called policy.    I am not
> KNOCKING anyone.    It is possible that there are special circumstances
> in that policy about which you are unaware.     I do know one can find a way to
> get money to relatives in India------but----even that could be "controlled"
Click to expand...


Money is always controlled. You of all people should know


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S a lot of rupees------IT IS A SCAM     (ain't nuthin' free in Israel-----I just got
> back------just having family over  there is expensive------and the DAMNED WEDDINGS EVERY OTHER DAY!!!!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel gets free dollars from the US that makes it easy for Israel to provide freebies to its citizens. All those wedding and still the tiny population
Click to expand...


you are very confused about US foreign aid to Israel------in fact----it is virtually
entirely military with millions of attached strings-------weddings are paid for by----
FAMILY-------like in India .   ---------but more expensive.   ------those community
lamb roasts of the past seem to be ---------out-dated.    Now people use wedding halls and hire a  JAZZ BAND      (if you are ever afflicted with an invitation---
bring ear-plugs )


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated-----I did not know that India does not allow dual citizenship-----sheeeesh   ----I never heard of Indians getting  "into trouble"   when they go
> back there for a visit
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with Israelis. Actually Israelis unlike US citizens do not require a visa to India.

Renunciationn isn't "straightforward", it's a mess and there are delays and they keep you in the dark. The idiots are so unorganized sometimes they even lose your passport.  They literally make their own people cry at times. Plus corruption and cronyism is rampant.  They have 500 person lines of their own people forming every morning.

A consulate is a small representative of the culture of the country you are going to.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  You cannot travel to India on a US passport if your passport shows that you are born in India.  You have to for sure go through the renunciation process. Even if you are the child of parents who became US citizens without renouncing, they harass you. The Indian consulates and embassies are probably among the worst run in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will explain   ROUDY------imagine----an indian goes to the USA for ----a good job as a surgeon-------he graduated an indian med school.......   his mommy and daddy
> back there in India-----and his 11 brothers and sisters knocked themselves
> out to put him thru med. school and-----may NEED his help in future times-----
> and THE POOR INNOCENT CARDIOLOGIST----has a problem to visit his sick
> old mama and his 11 brothers and sisters?    or to RETURN ????    I did not know---and ROUDY IS HORRIFIED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is false. You do not have to attack India to justify Israeli dual citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I described a situation consistent with that which you called policy.    I am not
> KNOCKING anyone.    It is possible that there are special circumstances
> in that policy about which you are unaware.     I do know one can find a way to
> get money to relatives in India------but----even that could be "controlled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money is always controlled. You of all people should know
Click to expand...


me???     why me?     I have never understood economics -----money confuses
me.         I understand by pennies and dimes.      My understanding is very clear---
learned in early childhood--------If I have a penny-----I can either buy a pretzel and
eat it-------or keep the penny--------and buy the pretzel next week


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Israelis. Actually Israelis unlike US citizens do not require a visa to India.  It isn't straightforward, it's a mess and there are delays and they keep you in the dark. The idiots are so unorganized they lose your passport at times.  They literally make their own people cry at times. Plus corruption and cronyism is rampant.  They have 500 person lines of their own people forming every morning.
> 
> A consulate is a small representative of the culture of the country you are going to.
Click to expand...


sheeees   Roudy-----YOU should know--------it is all a matter of careful adherence to the noble principle of  BAKSHEEESH


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
Click to expand...

You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.


----------



## Roudy

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
Click to expand...

People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
Click to expand...


I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
Click to expand...


Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
Click to expand...


It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get into trouble, just can't go back. Your US passport will say country of birth- India, and the Indians won't issue you the visa. So if you want to go back to India, you have to go through the process of renouncing your Indian citizenship, which is very abusive, expensive, and time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Israelis. Actually Israelis unlike US citizens do not require a visa to India.
> 
> Renunciationn isn't "straightforward", it's a mess and there are delays and they keep you in the dark. The idiots are so unorganized sometimes they even lose your passport.  They literally make their own people cry at times. Plus corruption and cronyism is rampant.  They have 500 person lines of their own people forming every morning.
> 
> A consulate is a small representative of the culture of the country you are going to.
Click to expand...


Israeli idiots also lose passport. You have no idea what you are talking about. You get an online appointment and you show up at that time.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
Click to expand...


how do you know?      I was in Israel for several weeks and faced all kinds of
issues-----but did not donate a single half shekel----(which I think is worth something like  8 cents  (?)   for  BAKSHEEEESH


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know?      I was in Israel for several weeks and faced all kinds of
> issues-----but did not donate a single half shekel----(which I think is worth something like  8 cents  (?)   for  BAKSHEEEESH
Click to expand...


Are you talking about bribery? If so I never had to give bribe for anything and I visit India pretty much every year. You people love to spread negative propaganda about other people.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know?      I was in Israel for several weeks and faced all kinds of
> issues-----but did not donate a single half shekel----(which I think is worth something like  8 cents  (?)   for  BAKSHEEEESH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about bribery? If so I never had to give bribe for anything and I visit India pretty much every year. You people love to spread negative propaganda about other people.
Click to expand...


who is  "YOU PEOPLE"    ??      I get my information from Indians----mostly of the
HINDU --kind           I have encountered Indians of the MUSLIM kind----but I find
very little difference between muslims of the INDIAN kind with muslims of the  
PAKISTANI kind---


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know?      I was in Israel for several weeks and faced all kinds of
> issues-----but did not donate a single half shekel----(which I think is worth something like  8 cents  (?)   for  BAKSHEEEESH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about bribery? If so I never had to give bribe for anything and I visit India pretty much every year. You people love to spread negative propaganda about other people.
Click to expand...



PS----baksheesh is not translated as  BRIBERY-----it is either a  "gift"  or a "tip"


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know?      I was in Israel for several weeks and faced all kinds of
> issues-----but did not donate a single half shekel----(which I think is worth something like  8 cents  (?)   for  BAKSHEEEESH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about bribery? If so I never had to give bribe for anything and I visit India pretty much every year. You people love to spread negative propaganda about other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PS----baksheesh is not translated as  BRIBERY-----it is either a  "gift"  or a "tip"
Click to expand...


It may be called that in Israel. Rest of the world calls it bribery.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know?      I was in Israel for several weeks and faced all kinds of
> issues-----but did not donate a single half shekel----(which I think is worth something like  8 cents  (?)   for  BAKSHEEEESH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baksheeesh was very important for jews
> who fled  arab/muslim countries.
> 
> Are you talking about bribery? If so I never had to give bribe for anything and I visit India pretty much every year. You people love to spread negative propaganda about other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PS----baksheesh is not translated as  BRIBERY-----it is either a  "gift"  or a "tip"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may be called that in Israel. Rest of the world calls it bribery.
Click to expand...


I never came across anyone who called  "BAKSHEEEESH"  bribery-----I never heard the term used IN ISRAEL-------I have heard the term used by jews who
have past experience or family legacy in arab/muslim countries.     My parents
and extended family is JOOOOS     I never heard them use it.       There is a term
in Yiddish which I think is something like  "SCHMEER"----which means   something
like  to  "GREASE"   something.    It does mean  BRIBERY


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
Click to expand...

You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vik------ok ----not correct???-------is it EASY to renounce Indian citizenship and---
> free of charge?       I know lots of Indians who----go back and forth-----(giggle) --
> sometimes to get married  (giggle).      Israelis can renounce citizenship ----easily---
> and then even get it back----easily  (barring some unfortunate criminal thing)----disclaimer!!!!  <<<   I do not now----or have ever had----- Israeli citizenship------
> I am a  MONO-PASSPORTIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renounciation costs around $700 and then you have the visa fees which are another 300 approximately, and it is time consuming and complicated.  It's a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pay $900 (I do not recall exact amount) or something like that to process your US citizenship application. You have to pay when you apply for US visa. That is the way it is with India. You have to pay visa fee when you apply for Indian visa.
> 
> May be Israelis are used to of getting freebies but rest of us are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Israelis. Actually Israelis unlike US citizens do not require a visa to India.
> 
> Renunciationn isn't "straightforward", it's a mess and there are delays and they keep you in the dark. The idiots are so unorganized sometimes they even lose your passport.  They literally make their own people cry at times. Plus corruption and cronyism is rampant.  They have 500 person lines of their own people forming every morning.
> 
> A consulate is a small representative of the culture of the country you are going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli idiots also lose passport. You have no idea what you are talking about. You get an online appointment and you show up at that time.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. What a goofball.  So you think there are Israeli and Indian consulates in every city across the US?  Sure just make an "online appointment", then buy round trip plane tickets, anywhere from 600 and above depending, make hotel reservations, then show up at the consulate and stand in line like a goat, just so the asshole agent can tell you that you didn't bring the requirements, or you won't get your passport in time for your trip.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not anymore corrupt than Israel.
Click to expand...

Oh please, you have no idea what you're talking about.  India is a third world shithole, most of the people are living below poverty, and corruption is rampant from top to bottom. Some cultures and societies just have more cronyism, and India is one of them.  Iran is like that too.  You get pulled over by a cop for a traffic violation, you hand him a $50 bill he'll let you go.  If that doesn't work then you just threaten him that you know so and so general or high ranking govt. official.  If he wants to keep his job he'll let you go. That shit doesn't happen in the US, Europe, or Israel.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
Click to expand...

When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
Click to expand...





Are you Indian?


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to renounce Indian citizenship. You just have to make an appointment with an Indian consulate or the embassy. It is called renunciation ceremony. Indian government for some reason takes the citizenship business very seriously. I do not agree with it but it is what it is. It will be very hard for you to get your Indian citizenship back once you renounce it.
> 
> Israel, Pakistan, Britain, etc. realize that citizenship is a matter of heart not a matter of paper. So they are confident that their citizens will remain loyal to them even after obtaining US citizenship so they do not force their citizens to give up their citizenship once they become Americans. It should be noted though that many dual citizenship holders simply became US citizens for the benefits that US citizenship brought to them not for the love of U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
Click to expand...








Which you think you know because........?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
Click to expand...

I've worked with H1-Bs and they are racist towards those of a lower caste and fearful of those in a higher caste.
But, yes, I am fully aware that you know 10s of 1,000s of Indians intimately and they all love each other and the rest of the non-cattle world passionately.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs ......
Click to expand...




And that means you know how ALL Indian people think and feel?


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
Click to expand...

No, what makes you think that?


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Make an appointment" ha ha ha. So if you don't happen to live in one of four to five cities where Indian consulates in the US are located, you are shit outta luck and have pay for plane tickets and hotel to fly to one?  Actually there is no "ceremony" it's all paperwork and money and you send in your Indian passport and then punch two hole in it making it invalid and then send it back.
> 
> The Indian consulate is horrible.  The only time an Indian has to appear in person is when they want to renew their passport or replace a lost one.  They are very abusive towards their own and literally treat their people like cattle.  I know about this subject because I have some friends from India one of which is a physicians and they travel back home frequently.
> 
> Consulates generally are there to serve nationals of their own country. In the case of the Indians they are there to shit on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
Click to expand...

....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs and they are racist towards those of a lower caste and fearful of those in a higher caste.
> But, yes, I am fully aware that you know 10s of 1,000s of Indians intimately and they all love each other and the rest of the non-cattle world passionately.
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't any sane Indian want to become a citizen of the US, if given the opportunity?  This is what they're dealing with.  Where there is poverty and suffering there is corruption and abuse and persecution of the disadvantaged.  Even in the best "neighborhoods" you have the most horrific slums right next door.

India census shows extent of poverty - CNN.com

Poverty & Equity Data | India | The World Bank


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That entire post was false. You do not have to appear in person to renew your passport. It can be done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
Click to expand...





Why do you hate logic?


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
Click to expand...



Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
Click to expand...

Why do you like to ask stupid questions?  We are talking about the less than stellar treatment of Indians receive when they become dual citizens.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.
Click to expand...

Never said "I know every Indian person".  Care to dispute any of the demographic facts regarding India?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in power in India treat fellow Indians like ants. It is one of the most  corrupt societies in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means you know how ALL Indian people think and feel?
Click to expand...

I admit I only know the several hundred I have had the intense displeasure of meeting.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> 
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means you know how ALL Indian people think and feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit I only know the several hundred I have had the intense displeasure of meeting.
Click to expand...



So maybe an actual Indian person might be a more credible source than you and your classless bigotry?


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they are EMULATING  the brits-----------Indians I have known seem to
> believe that  BRITISH SOCIETY is-----"the cat's meow"-------like something
> WONDERFUL----------the brits are not known for--------kindness to orphans and widows------ask Charles Dickens
> 
> 
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said "I know every Indian person".  Care to dispute any of the demographic facts regarding India?
Click to expand...



How about I'll take the word of an actual Indian person over a dimwitted bigot like you?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means you know how ALL Indian people think and feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit I only know the several hundred I have had the intense displeasure of meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe an actual Indian person might be a more credible source than you?
Click to expand...

So Business Visas are not actual Indian people?
You inferred that, not me.
I judge people by their Professional behavior...you know, when they're supposed to be at their best.
They're scum.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said "I know every Indian person".  Care to dispute any of the demographic facts regarding India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about I'll take the word of an actual Indian person over a dimwitted bigot like you?
Click to expand...

How about the Indian faking friendship because their paycheck is not at stake.
And by the way, did I ever refer to any OTHER nationality in this manner?
You're such a Liberal Moron!


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means you know how ALL Indian people think and feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit I only know the several hundred I have had the intense displeasure of meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe an actual Indian person might be a more credible source than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Business Visas are not actual Indian people?
> You inferred that, not me.
> I judge people by their Professional behavior...you know, when they're supposed to be at their best.
> They're scum.
Click to expand...



Rational people judge INDIVIDUALS by their INDIVIDUAL behavior. They don't make illogical generalizations based on fear and prejudice the way scum like you do.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> ....
> And by the way, did I ever refer to any OTHER nationality in this manner?
> .....!




And you think that justifies your prejudice? Just how fucking stupid are you, scumbag?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked with H1-Bs ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means you know how ALL Indian people think and feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit I only know the several hundred I have had the intense displeasure of meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe an actual Indian person might be a more credible source than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Business Visas are not actual Indian people?
> You inferred that, not me.
> I judge people by their Professional behavior...you know, when they're supposed to be at their best.
> They're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people judge INDIVIDUALS by their INDIVIDUAL behavior. They don't make illogical generalizations based on fear and prejudice the way scum like you do.
Click to expand...

People make generalizations when every H1-B they ever meet behaves in like manner.
Just like YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> And by the way, did I ever refer to any OTHER nationality in this manner?
> .....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that justifies your prejudice? Just how fucking stupid are you, scumbag?
Click to expand...

I'm not nearly the Liberal Bleeding Heart you are...Open Borders freak.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> .... YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.




Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> And by the way, did I ever refer to any OTHER nationality in this manner?
> .....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that justifies your prejudice? Just how fucking stupid are you, scumbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly the Liberal Bleeding Heart you are...Open Borders freak.
Click to expand...



Bizzaro World gibberish and lies are all you're left with, scumbag.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.
Click to expand...

Not wrong...
You are selectively Conservative but a MAJOR Liberal when it comes to Illegals, having a multi-language society and Indian Business Visas who treat non-Indians with complete disrespect.
Do you even know how much we pay in taxes because millions of people don't want to learn even BASIC English?
Are you THAT stupid?
You're a Social Liberal, pure and simple.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> And by the way, did I ever refer to any OTHER nationality in this manner?
> .....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that justifies your prejudice? Just how fucking stupid are you, scumbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly the Liberal Bleeding Heart you are...Open Borders freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bizzaro World gibberish and lies are all you're left with, scumbag.
Click to expand...


Ouch...ad hominem!
I win.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are dealing with a population in the billions most which are suffering and desperate, human life becomes expendable.  There is a huge disparity between the rich and poor and the elites and those in power are used to abusing and stepping all over the poor.  Because of this, Indians have very little concern for their fellow human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said "I know every Indian person".  Care to dispute any of the demographic facts regarding India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about I'll take the word of an actual Indian person over a dimwitted bigot like you?
Click to expand...

Will an actual Indian change the fact that India does not accept dual citizenship and gives its citizens who become dual citizens a hard time? How am I a bigot, asshole, I actually have Indian friends who have told me about the harassment they received at the hands of the consulate. 
You are trying to hide your ignorance behind these stupid vague questions and remarks. Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website and tell us if you'll find anything contradictory.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong...
> You are selectively Conservative but a MAJOR Liberal when it comes to Illegals, having a multi-language society and Indian Business Visas who treat non-Indians with complete disrespect.......
Click to expand...



Wrong again, lying scumbag. I have always recognized that illegal immigration is a serious problem that the government has a responsibility to address and that it consistently neglects. I never supported "open borders" no matter how many idiotic lies you, in your desperation and insecurity, try to push. People speaking whatever language has nothing to do with political orientation. You might understand that if you knew the first thing about political science, dummy. Competition is a highly, typically, traditionally conservative value, you spineless coward. Your lies avail you nothing, scumbag, nor do they justify your weak, insecure prejudice.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> And by the way, did I ever refer to any OTHER nationality in this manner?
> .....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that justifies your prejudice? Just how fucking stupid are you, scumbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly the Liberal Bleeding Heart you are...Open Borders freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bizzaro World gibberish and lies are all you're left with, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch...ad hominem!
> I win.
Click to expand...





Needless to say, wrong again.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong...
> You are selectively Conservative but a MAJOR Liberal when it comes to Illegals, having a multi-language society and Indian Business Visas who treat non-Indians with complete disrespect.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, lying scumbag. I have always recognized that illegal immigration is a serious problem that the government has a responsibility to address and that it consistently neglects. I never supported "open borders" no matter how many idiotic lies you, in your desperation and insecurity, try to push. People speaking whatever language has nothing to do with political orientation. You might understand that if you knew the first thing about political science, dummy. Competition is a highly, typically, traditionally conservative value, you spineless coward. Your lies avail you nothing, scumbag, nor do they justify your weak, insecure prejudice.
Click to expand...


Is that why every time there's a discussion on what to actually DO, you plead the tale of how "THEY'RE PEOPLE JUST LIKE US"?
No problem, you have already left a long trail of your Conservative/Liberal hypocrisy brain waves all over these Threads.


----------



## Roudy

You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.  

It's true.


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Indian?
> 
> 
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said "I know every Indian person".  Care to dispute any of the demographic facts regarding India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about I'll take the word of an actual Indian person over a dimwitted bigot like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will an actual Indian change the fact that India does not accept dual citizenship and gives its citizens who become dual citizens a hard time? ....
Click to expand...



"A hard time" is a subjective claim that a dimwitted bigot like you is in no position to make, scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> .... I actually have Indian friends .....




Yeah, no one believes that, bigot.


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website ....




Why don't we ask an actual Indian person who frequents this site instead of a bigoted scumbag like you?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I actually have Indian friends .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no one believes that, bigot.
Click to expand...

More ad hominems.
I guess your out of your Liberal "Arti"facts.


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.




How long did you live in India?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we ask an actual Indian person who frequents this site instead of a bigoted scumbag like you?
Click to expand...

Yeah, an actual Indian on an Internet Forum will definitely express how they treat non-Indians in a professional setting.
You ARE stupid.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
Click to expand...

How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong...
> You are selectively Conservative but a MAJOR Liberal when it comes to Illegals, having a multi-language society and Indian Business Visas who treat non-Indians with complete disrespect.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, lying scumbag. I have always recognized that illegal immigration is a serious problem that the government has a responsibility to address and that it consistently neglects. I never supported "open borders" no matter how many idiotic lies you, in your desperation and insecurity, try to push. People speaking whatever language has nothing to do with political orientation. You might understand that if you knew the first thing about political science, dummy. Competition is a highly, typically, traditionally conservative value, you spineless coward. Your lies avail you nothing, scumbag, nor do they justify your weak, insecure prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why every time there's a discussion on what to actually DO, you plead the tale of how "THEY'RE PEOPLE JUST LIKE US"?......
Click to expand...




They are _not_ people? Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we ask an actual Indian person who frequents this site instead of a bigoted scumbag like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, an actual Indian on an Internet Forum will definitely express how they treat non-Indians in a professional setting.
> .....
Click to expand...



But _you_ have more credibility?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... YOU say they're ALL nice because of the few you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong...
> You are selectively Conservative but a MAJOR Liberal when it comes to Illegals, having a multi-language society and Indian Business Visas who treat non-Indians with complete disrespect.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, lying scumbag. I have always recognized that illegal immigration is a serious problem that the government has a responsibility to address and that it consistently neglects. I never supported "open borders" no matter how many idiotic lies you, in your desperation and insecurity, try to push. People speaking whatever language has nothing to do with political orientation. You might understand that if you knew the first thing about political science, dummy. Competition is a highly, typically, traditionally conservative value, you spineless coward. Your lies avail you nothing, scumbag, nor do they justify your weak, insecure prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why every time there's a discussion on what to actually DO, you plead the tale of how "THEY'RE PEOPLE JUST LIKE US"?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are _not_ people? Are you really that stupid?
Click to expand...

They committed a crime.
What would happen to anyone who trespassed THEIR borders?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
> And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.
Click to expand...



Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we ask an actual Indian person who frequents this site instead of a bigoted scumbag like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, an actual Indian on an Internet Forum will definitely express how they treat non-Indians in a professional setting.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But _you_ have more credibility?
Click to expand...

I am far more objective when it comes to these issues.
I state facts rather than calling anyone who disagrees with me a bigoted moron.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
> And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.
Click to expand...


Answer the question even though we both know the answer is, "No.".


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, you illogical scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> Not wrong...
> You are selectively Conservative but a MAJOR Liberal when it comes to Illegals, having a multi-language society and Indian Business Visas who treat non-Indians with complete disrespect.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, lying scumbag. I have always recognized that illegal immigration is a serious problem that the government has a responsibility to address and that it consistently neglects. I never supported "open borders" no matter how many idiotic lies you, in your desperation and insecurity, try to push. People speaking whatever language has nothing to do with political orientation. You might understand that if you knew the first thing about political science, dummy. Competition is a highly, typically, traditionally conservative value, you spineless coward. Your lies avail you nothing, scumbag, nor do they justify your weak, insecure prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why every time there's a discussion on what to actually DO, you plead the tale of how "THEY'RE PEOPLE JUST LIKE US"?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are _not_ people? Are you really that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They committed a crime.....
Click to expand...



Every crime that has ever been committed has been committed by a human, dummy.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we ask an actual Indian person who frequents this site instead of a bigoted scumbag like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, an actual Indian on an Internet Forum will definitely express how they treat non-Indians in a professional setting.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But _you_ have more credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am far more objective when it comes to these issues.......
Click to expand...



You have proven beyond any reasonable doubt that you are anything but objective, scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
> And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.....
Click to expand...



I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you browse the Indian Embassy in the US website ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we ask an actual Indian person who frequents this site instead of a bigoted scumbag like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, an actual Indian on an Internet Forum will definitely express how they treat non-Indians in a professional setting.
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But _you_ have more credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am far more objective when it comes to these issues.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven beyond any reasonable doubt that you are anything but objective, scumbag.
Click to expand...


You have met and exceeded your hubris and boredom threshold.
I await the soon to come next opportunity where your Liberal Globalist tendencies reveal themselves in all their horrid glory.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
> And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?
Click to expand...

Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> ...your Liberal Globalist tendencies .....




Again, you are reduced to idiotic lies, scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> 
> 
> How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
> And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?
Click to expand...



Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many have you worked with on Wall Street?
> And I don't mean hanging out at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.
Click to expand...


So tell me how many Indian H1-Bs you have worked with and how they treated you.
You can't because you never ever had to tolerate their racism towards you in a professional environment.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question, dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how many Indian H1-Bs you have worked with......
Click to expand...



Still waiting for you to answer my question, you illogical fool.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how many Indian H1-Bs you have worked with......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer my question, you illogical fool.
Click to expand...


I don't answer ad hominems.
You never worked with them and thus your opinion is pure based upon Liberal emotion.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to as soon as you answer mine. Have you ever heard of logic, fool?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how many Indian H1-Bs you have worked with......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer my question, you illogical fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer ad hominems.......
Click to expand...



Running and hiding as expected, fraud.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever met a non-US citizen you didn't love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how many Indian H1-Bs you have worked with......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer my question, you illogical fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer ad hominems.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running and hiding as expected, fraud.
Click to expand...

Excuse me?
I stated facts and asked you a question to which you have replied with a flurry of ad hominems and I'M a fraud?
This discussion is over as we have left behind more than enough postings to expose you for the Social Liberal you are.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because unlike you I have met a great many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how many Indian H1-Bs you have worked with......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer my question, you illogical fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer ad hominems.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Running and hiding as expected, fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me?......
Click to expand...





Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
Click to expand...



Answer the question, fraud.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> ....... more than enough postings to expose you for the Social Liberal you are.




More lies from the illogical scumbag. Too bad you don't actually have anything to say.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... more than enough postings to expose you for the Social Liberal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More lies from the illogical scumbag. Too bad you don't actually have anything to say.
Click to expand...


So is it your wife or girlfriend that's an Indian H1-B?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... more than enough postings to expose you for the Social Liberal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More lies from the illogical scumbag. Too bad you don't actually have anything to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it your wife or girlfriend that's an Indian H1-B?
Click to expand...









Wrong again, idiot.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... more than enough postings to expose you for the Social Liberal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More lies from the illogical scumbag. Too bad you don't actually have anything to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it your wife or girlfriend that's an Indian H1-B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, idiot.
Click to expand...


Why would I answer an insult?
Now tell me about your extensive professional experience with Indian Business Visas.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread has seen better days.. Closed..*


----------



## irosie91

Human intelligence is based on the human brain's ability to GENERALIZE.    In fact --many intelligence tests  (IQ tests)  consist of problems testing one's ability to
GENERALIZE


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what makes you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your apparent belief that you know how every Indian person in the world thinks and feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said "I know every Indian person".  Care to dispute any of the demographic facts regarding India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about I'll take the word of an actual Indian person over a dimwitted bigot like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will an actual Indian change the fact that India does not accept dual citizenship and gives its citizens who become dual citizens a hard time? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "A hard time" is a subjective claim that a dimwitted bigot like you is in no position to make, scumbag.
Click to expand...

Are you insinuating that I am a bigot towards Indians?  Why would I be?  I have no reason to.  

Ha ha ha. Now he's calling me a scumbag because I'm stating the Indian govt. position towards dual citizenship.

Yes IT IS a hard time, you moron.  While the US and EU have no problems whatsoever with people who become dual citizens, India makes its citizens pay an exorbitant fee, renounce their Indian citizenship, and jump through all these hoops and delays until they can travel back to India.  

Why is that so hard to accept?  Or maybe you're just an angry knucklehead that got up from the wrong side of the bed.  Who knows.  Who cares.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I actually have Indian friends .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no one believes that, bigot.
Click to expand...

One of them is an Indian physician I've known for years, that works in the office next to mine.  Others are friends I met in college, and some I have years of having close cooperation and business dealings with. I have been invited to their homes, met their families, and broken bread with. What's your problem, man.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
Click to expand...

Don't need to.  How long did you live in India?


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to.  ...
Click to expand...






Answer the question.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...

Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who said Indians have to appear in person for a "renunciation ceremony". Yes if you lose your passport you are fucked.  They don't answer phones.  You have to fly there and expect to be treated like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
Click to expand...


None of his posts make any sense. This guy is either ignorant or a troll.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.
Click to expand...


You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of his posts make any sense. This guy is either ignorant or a troll.
Click to expand...


You keep saying none of my posts make any sense, yet you can't refute anything with solid evidence.  Does India accept dual citizens, no.  Do Indians who become dual US citizens have to go through a costly and time consuming renunciation process?  Yes. Ask Indians who became dual citizens and wanted to travel back to India, what the embassy put them through, and then get back to me.

You're the ignorant one who said Indians have to attend a "renunciation ceremony", not me.  Keep up.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see the culture of a people when you do business with them.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.
Click to expand...

Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you live in India?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.
Click to expand...


I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.
Click to expand...


You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post does not make any sense. I do not think you have basic understanding of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of his posts make any sense. This guy is either ignorant or a troll.
Click to expand...







Or both


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did.  I have not lived in India.  Actually living in India has nothing to do with the treatment Indians receive outside of India when they become dual citizens of other countries.  ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.  

Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.

You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.


----------



## Roudy

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying "it doesn't make any sense".  What's confusing?  Have you ever traveled before?  There is no mystery here.  India doesn't like its citizens to give up their citizenship, so they make it a point to rub it in.  Whereas you're just guessing I'm telling you the way it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of his posts make any sense. This guy is either ignorant or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or both
Click to expand...

Still waiting for one of you two to show me where I said anything incorrect or wrong.  Otherwise stick it where the sun don't shine, asswipe.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which you think you know because........?
> 
> 
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of his posts make any sense. This guy is either ignorant or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for one of you two to show me where I said anything incorrect or wrong.  Otherwise stick it where the sun don't shine, asswipe.
Click to expand...


It's much more difficult to point out any correct or true  statement you have ever made posting here.  The only reason you support dual citizenship for Jews is because you believe their first loyalty will be to Israel, not the other country, even if they live there.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just attacking India to justify unethical practices of Israeli dual citizenship holders. That sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.
> 
> Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.
> 
> You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.
Click to expand...


You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss. 

You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....because if India had no problem with it's citizens obtaining dual citizenship, they wouldn't make them go through renunciation of their Indian citizenship.  Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of his posts make any sense. This guy is either ignorant or a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for one of you two to show me where I said anything incorrect or wrong.  Otherwise stick it where the sun don't shine, asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more difficult to point out any correct or true  statement you have ever made posting here.  The only reason you support dual citizenship for Jews is because you believe their first loyalty will be to Israel, not the other country, even if they live there.
Click to expand...

Wow, you really got me on that one.  Or perhaps you proved once again that you're antisemtic dirtbag, who got called lying three times in this thread in order to propagate his Jew hate.  

Like I said, fact is the US, Europe, and most of the world accepts dual citizenship.  But dumbass mentally ill Jew hater can only see a problem with it when it involves Jews and Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah? What does Israeli dual citizenship holders have anything to do with it?  Israeil dual citizenship holders are the same as dual citizenship holders from UK, Canada, and over a 100 different countries.  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.
> 
> Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.
> 
> You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss.
> 
> You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.
Click to expand...

Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.

 Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not the same, idiot. They all have different obligations depending on the laws of their native countries. You are a grade A fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.
> 
> Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.
> 
> You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss.
> 
> You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.
Click to expand...


You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you speak from personal knowledge and can provide evidence to that effect.  Or, you just can't handle the fact that you are ignorant and incorrect and are now throwing shit at the wall and flailing to see what sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.
> 
> Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.
> 
> You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss.
> 
> You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.
Click to expand...

Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made posts after posts full of crap. I exposed you for a fool you are. Do I need to post a link for you that Israeli law is different from British law or Canadian law on the subject of citizenship? I have hard time believing that you are this stupid. But then again, I am a kind-heart soul.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.
> 
> Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.
> 
> You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss.
> 
> You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?
Click to expand...


I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah.  Empty rhetoric and insults won't make you look good. Show me where I said something incorrect or wrong.   A country either accepts or doesn't accept its citizens to have dual citizenship.
> 
> Are there minute differences, as far as what each country that accepts dual citizenship expects its citizens who become dual citizens to do? Sure, possibly, but the majority don't.  Generally speaking, dual citizens don't inform and don't have to inform the original country they are citizens of.
> 
> You may be kind hearted but you're definitely stupid and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss.
> 
> You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.
Click to expand...

You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.  

Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with nationality laws of the countries you are attempting to discuss. You are not familiar with consulate/embassy procedures of the countries you are attempting to discuss.
> 
> You calling me ignorant and idiot is baseless. It is you who is an idiot and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.
> 
> Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.
Click to expand...


There comes. another garbage post from you.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up, we are not talking about "nationality laws" DUMBASS.  Whether a country allows people to become citizens and the conditions for becoming one are not the same as whether the country accepts dual citizenship.  Dual citizenship is pretty cut and dry, either a country allows it or it doesn't. Period.
> 
> Sheesh, you guys prove your ignorance and stupidity every time you respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.
> 
> Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There comes. another garbage post from you.
Click to expand...

Would you like some cheese with your whine?


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made another post which makes absolutely no sense. Why don't you give it a rest? May be your brain needs a bit rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.
> 
> Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There comes. another garbage post from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine?
Click to expand...


Try not whine when complaining about whine.


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you stop blabbering and whining and prove me wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.
> 
> Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There comes. another garbage post from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not whine when complaining about whine.
Click to expand...

Can you say something factual related to the OP or the discussion regarding India?  Seems like you prefer to just moan and bitch.


----------



## Vikrant

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not need to prove you an idiot. You are doing a stellar job at it all by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.
> 
> Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There comes. another garbage post from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not whine when complaining about whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you say something factual related to the OP or the discussion regarding India?  Seems like you prefer to just moan and bitch.
Click to expand...


You need hormone shot to calm you down


----------



## Roudy

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made a single point other than babble and whine "non of this makes any sense", probably because you're too ignorant and stupid to understand how these concepts even work.
> 
> Like I said put up or shut up, why don't you show everybody where I was wrong.  Should be easy no?  Or you can continue whining.  Up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There comes. another garbage post from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not whine when complaining about whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you say something factual related to the OP or the discussion regarding India?  Seems like you prefer to just moan and bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need hormone shot to calm you down
Click to expand...

I'm calm and laughing at you, a stupid moron trying to hide his ignorance with insults.  You need to talk about the subject rather than whine.  You are, familiar with the rules of this forum?


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There comes. another garbage post from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try not whine when complaining about whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you say something factual related to the OP or the discussion regarding India?  Seems like you prefer to just moan and bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need hormone shot to calm you down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm calm and laughing at you, a stupid moron trying to hide his ignorance with insults.  You need to talk about the subject rather than whine.  You are, familiar with the rules of this forum?
Click to expand...


Dual citizenship means dual loyalty and dual citizen Jews will support Israel over any other country they are citizens of.  Indians, besides not able to legally be dual citizens under Indian law (they lose Indian citizenship once they become citizens of another country)  are more like other immigrants who support their new country of citizenship over India.  German and Italian Americans fought against Germany and Italy.  A Jewish citizen of Iran, for example, would never fight in a war against Israel. Jewish citizens of Syria, 40,000 in 1948, did not and would not fight with the Syrian Army against Israel. That's the difference.


----------

